# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #10735 Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, Μελίσσια

## [email protected]

Ο κόμβος αυτός του πρέπει να συνδεθεί με άλλα κτίρια του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού (ΧτΠ) προς Νότο-Δύση, συγκεκριμένα Περιστέρι ή/και Νίκαια. Η σύνδεση πρέπει να γίνει απευθείας και όχι μεσω AWMN για λόγους ασφάλειας (ευαίσθητα δεδομένα) και αξιοπιστίας. Η σύνδεση αυτή είναι μέρος μια γενικότερης εθελοντικής και αφιλοκερδούς προσπάθειας που γίνεται για την προσφορά βοήθειας προς το ΧτΠ. (link)

Το παρόν thread έχει σκοπό να διευκολύνει την οργάνωση του στησίματος στον κόμβο, και για αυτό παρακαλώ τους moderators να προσπαθήσουν να το κρατήσουν καθαρό απο όχι άμεσα σχετικά και γενικά σχόλια. Για την συνολικότερη οργάνωση του project θα γίνει σχετικό thread λίαν συντόμως.

Όλοι είναι αυπρόσδεκτοι να προσφέρουν βοήθεια σε υλικά, χέρια ή ότι άλλη αναγκη προκύψει. Προτιμότερο είναι με αυτόν τον κόμβο να ασχοληθούν όσοι μένουν κοντά του, για πρακτικούς λόγους. Αντίστοιχες εργασίες θα γίνουν και στα άλλα κτίρια του ΧτΠ (Μαρούσι, Καρέας, Νίκαια, Περιστέρι), καλύτερα να βοηθήσετε σε κάποιο απο αυτά αν είναι στην περιοχή σας.

*ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ - ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΩΝ*
Όσα υλικά χρειαστούν γεινκα θα πρέπει να τα βρούμε εμείς, είτε απο δωρεές, είτε αγοράζοντας τα από ένα κοινό ταμείο στο οποίο θα συμβάλλουμε ο καθένας με ενα μικρό ποσό.

Μετά απο αυτοψία που έγινε απόψε καταλήξαμε πως θα χρειαστεί ψηλός ιστός (6μ) για την υπερπήδηση γειτονική πολυκατοικίας. Ευτυχώς η ταράτσα του κτιρίου προσφέρει δυνατότητα καλής στερέωσης μιας τέτοιας κατασκευής. Τα υλικά που πρέπει να μαζέψουμε είναι:

Ιστός - κεραία
1) 6μετρος σωλήνας ύδρευσης 2'' βαρέως τύπου. *--> darybaby (χρειάζεται βοήθεια στη μεταφορά)*
2) 3 Βάσεις για την στήριξη του ιστού στον τοίχο
3) Υλικά για τουλάχιστον 4 αντιρρήδες (συρματόσχοινα) που θα πιάσουν κορυφή. (κρίκους για τον τοίχο, εντατήρες, "θηλειές" 'υ' (ροδάντζες) για το συρματόχοινο, αστέρι/α για τον ιστό, φουρκέτες για την στερέωση του αστεριού, συρματόσχοινο 5-6mm 30-40m, σφικτήρες για το συρματόσχοινο) *--> ALTAiR (πρέπει να αγορασθούν)*
4) Συνδέσμους για επίτονα (απο σωλήνες 1 1/4'' που υπάρχουν ήδη στο χώρο του κτιρίου) για να συνδεθούν στον τοίχο και στον ιστό
Προτεραιότητα αποτελεί ο ιστός ώστε να σηκωθεί πρόχειρα για ρχή και να παρθούν μέτρα για τις αντιρήδες και τα επίτονα.
5) Πιάτο 80-120cm, feeder για 5Ghz, καλώδιο AIRCOM+/LMR400, connectors

Εργαλεία
Aν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση, ίσως βολέψει για κάποιες συνδέσεις (*-->ALTAiR*). Εννοούνται τα πιο κοινά (τρυπάνι, ψηλή σκάλα κλπ)

Συσκευή wifi
Όσον αφορά στη συσκευή που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, το προτιμότερο θα είναι κάποιο μικρό board τύπου routerboard, για λόγους απλότητας στη στέγαση του σε κουτί, την ψύξη του κλπ. Βέβαια αφού το κουτί με την όποια συσκευή μπορεί να ετοιμασθεί παράλληλα και ανεξάρτητα απο τον ιστό, υπάρχει δυνατότητα και χρόνος αν κάποιος/κάποιοι έχουν τη διάθεση, να φτιάξουν και ταρατσοPC.
Στην περίπτωση embedded λύσης μαλλον πρέπει να αγορασθεί, για PC θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα μπορέσουμε απο τα περισσευούμενα εξαρτήματα του καθενός να συνθέσουμε ένα. (Ίσως χρειαστεί να αγοραστει το πιο ειδικό hardware - κάρτα, miniPCI-->PCI, pigtails).
Γενικά οι κόμβοι του (ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΥ απο το AWMN) δικτύου του ΧτΠ θα έχουν λίγα Interfaces και το routing θα είναι στατικό, οπότε για λόγυς ευκολίας στο στήσιμο, και κυρίως στη συντήρηση απο τους ανθρώπους του ΧτΠ θα χρησιμοποιηθεί Mikrotik.

Όσοι θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν κάποια απο τα παραπάνω υλικά ας το δηλώσουν για να δούμε τι μας λείπει.

*ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ*
Το στήσιμο πρέπει να γίνει με όσο το δυνατόν πιο συντονισμένες κινήσεις, ώστε να μην πηγαινοερχόμαστε συνέχεια στο σπίτι του ΧτΠ.
Σε πρώτη φάση πρέπει να βρεθεί ο ιστός, να μεταφερθεί στο σπίτι και να σηκωθεί πρόχειρα για μέτρημα για αντιρρήδες, επίτονα, συνδέσμους κλπ
Στην επόμενη επίσκεψη θα προσπαθήσουμε να σηκωθεί ο ιστός.
Παράλληλα πρέπει να ετοιμάζεται το κουτί με την wifi συσκευή, και να τοποθετηθεί.
Αν όλα γίνουν συντονισμένα, λογικα 3 επισκέψεις αρκούν. Βεβαίως λόγω της μικρής διάρκειας της μέρας αυτό σημαίνει 3 διαδοχικά ΣΚ.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To post θα ενημερωνεται με όσες νέες ανάγκες προκύψουν, και για να συντονίζονται οι εργασίες.

Ας δούμε αν μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε το μέτρημα απο αυτό κιόλας το ΣΚ! Περιμένω τις προσφορές σας!

----------


## ALTAiR

Μπορώ να διαθέσω κάτοπτρο Gilbertini 80cm, μπορώ να βρω ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση και να φέρω και εργαλεία όπως τρυπάνια, πένσες κλπ
Επειδή οι ροδάντζες που μου περισσεύουνε τα U, οι εντατήρες κλπ είναι μικροί αν morpheusme αναλαμβάνεις να τα αγοράσεις(επειδή προφανώς γνωρίζεις τι χρειάζεται), αναλαμβάνω εγώ το κόστος.
Επίσης για το pc που πρέπει να φτιάξουμε τι δυνατότητες πρέπει να έχει? Περισσεύουνε 3-4 κομμάτια πάντα.
Πότε κανονίσατε να γίνει το στήσιμο?

----------


## dazyraby

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια ...

Προσφέρω τον ιστο 6 μέτρα και την μεταφορά του .....

Τρυπάνια εργαλεία και ότι χρειαστεί (απλά θα πρέπει να το έχουμε κανονίσει από πρίν τι θα χρειαστούμε)

Επίσης από πλευράς hardware υπάρχει υλικό αλλά όχι Η/Υ (motherboard) έχω 
2 π3 στα 833 - δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και ένα στα 500 και αρκετές κάρτες να βάλουμε μέσα εκτός απο WIFI ..........

Στέλνω πμ το τηλ μου.....

Το μόνο πρόβλημα για την μεταφορά είναι ποιός θα τον σηκώσει γιατι παιδιά εγώ έχω κήλη και μου έχουν απαγορέψει τα βάρη......

----------


## NetTraptor

morpheusme  ::  άριστα  ::   ::   ::  .... Κατέγραψες όλα αυτά που είπαμε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο...

όποιος θέλει να συμβάλει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτος!

Θα υπάρξει (αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη και δεν έχω προλάβει να το δω) ένα master thread όπου ζητάμε εξοπλισμό...

Τα κατά τόπους thread για τον κάθε κόμβο έχουν να κάνουν με την βασική οργάνωση της κάθε περιοχής. βέβαια εννοείται ότι και εδώ μπορείτε να προσφέρετε ότι θέλετε... απλά περιγράφω λίγο το πλάνο που συζητήσαμε...

Ελπίζω το project να στεφθεί με επιτυχία...  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Κανονίσαμε με τον darybaby να πάμε να πάρουμε τον ιστό τη Δευτέρα μεσημέρι (14:30 - 15:00). Θα χρειαστει να ειναι τουλάχιστον αλλοι 1-2 στο σπιτι στα Μελίσσια ώστε να τον ανεβάσουμε στην ταρατσα, να τον στήσουμε πρόχειρα και να πάρουμε μέτρα. Καταλάβαίνω οτι ειναι δύσκολη η ώρα, για αυτό κάθε βοήθεια είναι πολύτιμη

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο ενθουσιασμός κατανοητός… αλλά αν το timing δεν βγαίνει σε κάποιες κινήσεις μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε άλλη ώρα…

Αν δεν μαζευτείτε τουλάχιστον 3ης πάμε με μια ποιο βολική μέρα και ώρα … εγώ δεν μπορώ τέτοιες ώρες μεσοβδόμαδα.. 
Μετά τις 6:30 για να είμαστε on the safe side… 

Κρατάτε με ανήμερο  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εάν σας προλάβω, την Δευτέρα μετά τις 17:00 που σχολάω θα περάσω να βοηθήσω.

Επίσης θα ενημερώσω τους υπεύθυνους εκεί να σας περιμένουν.

Σε περίπτωση που αλλάξει κάτι στο πρόγραμμα ενημερώστε το topic.

Γενικά μπορώ να είμαι στα Μελίσσια οποιαδήποτε καθημερινή, αρκεί να είναι μετά τις 17:00.

----------


## [email protected]

Το θεμα ειναι οτι το μαγαζι (γνωστός του darybaby, που αποτι κατάλαβα θέλει να βοηθήσει) κλεινει 3-3:30. Στη χειρότερη φορτώνουμε τον ιστο και παμε για κανα καφε μεχρι να μαζευτουν και αλλοι για βοηθεια

----------


## ALTAiR

Μπορούμε να τον αποθηκεύσουμε προσωρινά αν θέλετε σπίτι μου στα Βριλήσσια. Και να συγκεντρωθεί και άλλο υλικό και να κάνουμε μία μεταφορά.

----------


## [email protected]

Η αρχική ιδέα ήταν να πάμε πρώτα με τον ιστό σκέτο για να πάρουμ μέτρα. Βέβαια αυτό ισως δεν ειναι απαραίτητο, με μια πιο προσεκτική αυτοψία γίνεται και χωρίς τον ιστό.
ΑΛΛΑ η μεταφορά του ιστού είναι ζήτημα, ο darybaby έχει προσφερθει να τον φέρει με το φορτηγο του, οπότε καλό είναι να γίνει κατευθείαν για να μην έχουμε πολλά φόρτωματα-ξεφορτώματα και άσκοπες διαδρομές του φορτηγού.

----------


## nsar

ειμαι στην διαθεση σας να βοηθησω και εγω μιας και το ζητημα του ταξιδιου εληξε οριστικα, ειμαι στην διαθεση σας να προσφερω οπως μπορω ειτε τεχνικα στο linux ειτε για βοηθεια στις εγκαταστασεις στην ταρατσα.

----------


## [email protected]

Προς το παρόν χρειαζόμαστε 1-2 άτομα που μπορού να έρθουν για 1-1,5 ωρα στο σπιτι την Δευτέρα, κατα τις 3-3:30.

----------


## ALTAiR

Αυτή η ώρα ρε παίδες όπως προείπε ο NetTraptor είναι απαγορευτική για τους πιο πολλούς. Έχω ένα κενό 17:00 με 18:00.

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά πολύ θέλω να έρθω και πιθανότατα μπορώ αυτήν την ώρα... αλλά μετά πρέπει να πάω στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες μιας και είναι Δευτέρα...  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Παιδια δυστυχώς εγώ αρρώστησα και δεν θα μπορέσω σήμερα. (και για τις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες). Σορρυ
Αφου δεν εχει βρεθει και κανεις αλλος εκτος του Λάμπρου, θα πω και του darybaby οτι το αναβαλουμε.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Παιδια δυστυχώς εγώ αρρώστησα και δεν θα μπορέσω σήμερα. (και για τις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες). Σορρυ
> Αφου δεν εχει βρεθει και κανεις αλλος εκτος του Λάμπρου, θα πω και του darybaby οτι το αναβαλουμε.


ΣΚ ίσως?

----------


## [email protected]

Υπάρχει το πρόβλημα οτι ΣΚ μπορει να ειναι κλειστό το μαγαζί. Θα το δούμε πάντως, αν ειναι θα πρέπει να το κανουμε Σάβαττο πρωί.

Πέρα απο την ετοιμασία του ιστού, για το pc / routerboard / οτι_άλλο υπάρχουν εθελοντές; Δηλαδή να μαζέψουν τα εξαρτήματα (αν πρόκειται για PC) ή να αγοραστει ρεφενέ μια embedded συσκευη και να στηθει μεσα σε κουτι με τους απαραίτητους connectors, POE αν χρειάζεται κλπ. (Δεν θυμάμαι αν υπάρχει παροχή 220Ω στην ταράτσα, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε και για αυτό.) Τελικά πρέπει να στηθεί και Mikrotik, οι τελικες ρυθμίσεις βέβαια θα γίνουν επιτόπου.

----------


## dazyraby

Μπορούμε να την πάρουμε και να την βάλω κάπου.... μέχρι να μπορέσουμε να πάμε για να μην μας ανησυχεί και αύτο ................και όποτε είσαι καλά να το κάνουμε .....!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Βάζω ένα MikroTik RouterBoard 532, Level4, 64 MB, ή κάτι ανάλογο, που να καλύπτει 2 links. Αν συμφωνήσουμε στον εξοπλισμό, θα το φέρω το συντομότερο.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο παιδιά;

----------


## [email protected]

Λοιπον εγώ θα μπορουσα και αυριο, αλλα οι προβλέψεις λένε οτι ο καιρός θα ειναι άσχημος (βροχή).
Οπότε να πούμε για μεθαύριο Παρασκευή, να υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερο περιθώρια να μαζευτούμε; Εγώ μάλλον θα έρθω μαζι με τον apoikos, οποτε χρειαζόμαστε 1-2 ακόμα (dazyraby σε μετράω ξεχωριστα, αν δεν μπορεις πες το)
Ώρα αναγκαστικά μεσημεράκι-απόγευμα, καπου μετά τις 3-3:30

----------


## Trackman

καλώς τον γείτονα!!! 
Θα πρέπει να γίνει facecontrol
πιάνεις το ap μου

----------


## ALTAiR

> Λοιπον εγώ θα μπορουσα και αυριο, αλλα οι προβλέψεις λένε οτι ο καιρός θα ειναι άσχημος (βροχή).
> Οπότε να πούμε για μεθαύριο Παρασκευή, να υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερο περιθώρια να μαζευτούμε; Εγώ μάλλον θα έρθω μαζι με τον apoikos, οποτε χρειαζόμαστε 1-2 ακόμα (dazyraby σε μετράω ξεχωριστα, αν δεν μπορεις πες το)
> Ώρα αναγκαστικά μεσημεράκι-απόγευμα, καπου μετά τις 3-3:30


Ίσως να είμαι διαθέσιμος, ίσως όχι. ΣΚ σίγουρα.
Από εξοπλισμό τι κάνουμε? Θα φέρουμε κάτι?

----------


## [email protected]

Σε πρώτη φάση δεν χρειζομαστε κατι, περα απο μια μετροταινια και ενα χαρτι να σημειωσουμε καποιες βασικες διαστασεις. (Θα τα φερω εγω αυτα  ::  )

Απλα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει πρεπει παράλληλα με τον ιστο να ετοιαμστει και το όποιο PC/routerboard. Εκτός απο το να βρεθούν/αγορασθούν τα υλικα, πρέπει να γίνει και η σχτικη εργασια, δηλ να μπουν σε κουτι, με pigtails, την οποια απαραιτητη ψύξη, τροφοδοσια κλπ. Εγώ έχω να δώσω εναν P3 450 αν δεν βρεθει κατι καλύτερο.

----------


## dazyraby

Λοιπόν κανένα πρόβλημα για παρασκευή επιβεβαίωση μόνο τι ώρα ... Το μαγαζί είναι ανοικτό μέχρι 3:30 και μετά από τις 6:30-8:00

Έχω και εγω ένα στα 866 άλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι παίζει και δεν μπορώ να πειραματιστώ τώρα με τα Pcia γιατί πρώτη φορά δουλεύουν όλα τόσο καλά (λυπάμαι να τα πειράξω).....

Όποιος μπορεί όμως εγώ τον δίνω να τον τσεκάρει .....

----------


## [email protected]

6:30 ειναι νυχτα πλέον, οποτε ας παμε 3:29, ωστε να προλάβουν ενδεχομένως οσοι θέλουν να μας βρουν μετα (~4:00) στα Μελίσσια

----------


## wireless.surfer

Να ενημερώσω πως θα πάτε την Παρασκευή μετά τις 3:30 να σας περιμένουν;

Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ καθόλου την Παρασκευή.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Αν δεν ειναι προβλημα, ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα να δουμε αν θα μπορεσει και κανεις αλλος.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν μπορείτε το ΣΚ, μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε να μου δώσετε τον εξοπλισμό να αρχίσω τα μερεμέτια...

Σαν να μου αρέσει η ιδέα του RB 

Τα άλλα μπορούμε να τα βρούμε

Αλουμινένιο κουτί Pigtail καρτουλες ...κτλ

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω άργησα να το δω μιας και πλεον δεν έχω ιντερνετ κατα την διάρκεια της μέρας και μόνο όταν επιστρέψω σπίτι...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να περιμένουμε να σιγουρευτούμε πρώτα σχετικά με το τι θα κάνετε και να τους ενημερώσουμε όταν θα είναι σίγουρο.

*morpheusme* (Γιάννη) σου στέλνω με ΡΜ το κινητό μου να με πάρεις έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή. 

Σε περίπτωση που μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τον κόμβο αυτό, διαθέτω από αύριο ένα PC PIII 450MHz κομπλέ σε όλα εκτός από ασύρματες κάρτες.

----------


## [email protected]

Λοιπον λόγω καιρού και δύσκολης ώρας σήμερα κανονίζουμε για:

*Αυριο ΣΑΒΑΤΤΟ 25 Νοεμβρίου απόγευμα, απο τις 4 περίπου και μετά, στο σπιτι του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού στα Μελίσσια*

Θα φέρουμε με τον dazyraby τον ιστό, θα χρειαστεί βοήθεια για να τον ανεβάσουμε στην ταράτσα, να τον σηκώσουμε πρόχειρα και να κανουμε καποιες μετρήσεις για τη συνέχεια του project. 
Καλό είναι να έρθουν ΟΛΟΙ όσοι έχουν σκοπό να προσφέρουν στο project, ώστε να γνωριστούμε απο κοντά όσοι δε γνωριζόμαστε, και να οργανωθούμε.

Ανοιχτό παραμένει το θέμα του εξοπλισμού, δηλ PC ή Mikrotik. Προσφορές HW υπάρχουν και για τα δύο εκτός απο wifi καρτες, ανταπτορες, pigtails, κεραίες κλπ. (*<--Hint για τις επομενες δωρεες*). Η τελική απόφαση θα εξαρτηθει και απο την αυτοψια στην ταράτσα που θα κανουμε αύριο. Ότι και αν επιλεχθεί τελικά, θα χρειαστεί δουλειά (εκτός και αν ειναι έτοιμο) για να είναι αξιομαχο (αδιάβροχο κουτι κλπ).

Όσοι έχουν υλικο για PC / RB που θελουν να προσφερουν ας το φερουν αυριο ωστε να συγκεντρωθει και να ξεκινσησει η προετοιμασια.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι παρών (έχω επισκέψεις σπίτι και πρέπει να βρω ένα τρόπο να την σκαπουλάρω).  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

16:00 θα είμαι εκεί, μήπως υπάρχει διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός και για κάποιο scan?

----------


## [email protected]

Σήμερα ανεβηκε ο ιστός στην ταράτσα και έγιναν οι μετρήσεις - αυτοψία για τη συνέχεια. Με βαση και την συζητηση που ειχαμε οι αναγκες σε υλικα για το στησιμο του ιστου ειναι:
3 ΣΤΙΒΑΡΕΣ βασεις για τη στηριξη του σωληνα 2'' στον τοιχο (με τα απαραιτητα στριφονια)
~50 μετρα συρματοσχοινο ανοξειδωτο 5-6mm
2 αστερια για σωλήνα 2''
4 φουρκετες για 2'' για κοντρα στα αστερια
~30 σφικτηρες για συρματοσχοινο
6 εντατηρες
~15 ροδατζες
6 κρικοι με μεταλλικα βυσματα Μ8 η Μ10
(όποιος πιστεύει οτι εχω ξεχασει κατι ας στειλει ένα PM)

Κάποια εξαρτήματα ειναι ίσως δύσκολο να βρεθούν, λόγω της διάστασης (2''). Αν κάποιος ξερει που υπαρχουν ας ενημερωσει με pm.
Τα παραπανω υλικα θα τα αγοράσω εγώ μεσα στην εβδομαδα αν δεν μπορει καποιος αλλος, και οποιος θελει να συνεισφερει στο κοστος του μπορει να το κανει οταν μαζευτουμε για το στησιμο.
Ας βαλουμε ως στοχο το *ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΑΒΑΤΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ 2-3/12* καιρού επιτρέποντος να παμε να στησουμε. Ειναι σημαντικο μεχρι τοτε να εχουμε ετοιμαστει 110% ωστε να μην αναγκαστουμε να αφησουμε τη δουλεια στη μεση λόγω πχ κάποιας έλλειψης υλικών.

Επιπλέον του ιστού υπάρχει το θέμα κεραία-wifi. Λόγω της ανεξαρτησιας και αξιοπιστιας που πρεπει να εχει ο κόμβος, επιλέχθηκε το HW να ειναι ενα routerboard. Τη συσκευη έχει ηδη προσφέρθεί να δωρίσει ο noisyjohn. Μένει να βρεθούν 1-2 miniPCI, pigtails, POE, καλώδιο και ενα feeder 5Ghz (ο ALTAiR θα προσφέρει ενα πιατο 80cm). Τέλος πρέπει το συνολο να προετοιμασθει (κουτί, στήσιμο Mtik) για να ανεβει στην ταρατσα.
Λογικά αν υπάρξει σωστή συνεννόηση μπορέι να είναι ετοιμο μεχρι το επομενο ΣΚ ωστε να μπει μαζι με τον ιστο.

Όπως ελπίζω έγινε φανερο παραπάνω πλέον το project έχει πάρει το δρόμο του, έχουν παρθει κάποιες σημαντικες για τη συνέχεια αποφάσεις και μενει να υλοποιηθούν. Ως εκ τούτου πλέον η σημασία της συνεισφορά απο όσους μπορούν είναι μεγάλη, και οι ανάγκες συγκεκριμένες.
Αυτό που θα θέλαμε να δούμε όσοι έχουμε ασχοληθει μεχρι στιγμής με την προσπάθεια ειναι περισσότερο κόσμο, όπως έγινε στους Νότιους, ώστε να σηκώσουμε εμεις τον πρώτο κόμβο του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Οι άνθρωποι του awmn στην φυσική τους θέση: Στις ταράτσες! 

Βόρειοι, κανονίστε να μας κοροϊδεύουν οι Νότιοι. Δυο κόμβους έχουμε να στήσουμε κι εκείνοι τρεις. Ελπίζω να μην μας περάσουν. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, έχω βάλει και στοίχημα πως η ομάδα των Βορείων θα καθαρίσει το παιχνίδι εύκολα!  :: 

Καλά περάσαμε και σήμερα. Κάτι τέτοιες ώρες ξαναμαθαίνει κανείς τι σημαίνει ασύρματο κοινοτικό εθελοντικό δίκτυο.

Επόμενο ραντεβού θα είναι το Σαββατοκύριακο, που θα στηρίξουμε τον ιστό. 

Όποιου το λέει η καρδιά του και θέλει να ενισχύσει την προσπάθεια, να πάψει να το σκέφτεται, να αφήσει για λίγο το PC του και να έρθει, ακόμα και ας μην έχει τίποτα να κάνει. Η παρουσία και μόνο είναι σημαντική και μην ξεχνάτε πως μετά από την δουλειά κανονίζουμε το πλάνο για τις επόμενες δράσεις μας και είναι κάτι εξίσου σημαντικό.

Θα κεράσουμε και καφέ στην ταράτσα στους είκοσι πρώτους που θα έρθουν.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπράβο… 
Μέτρα πήρατε?

Τα επιτονα ποιος θα τα φτιάξει?

Είδα το noisy και εξασφαλίσαμε 2 παροπλισμένα PIII στα 800. Το routerboard δεν υπάρχει…
Ευχαριστούμε john…
Θα βρεθούμε για το μοντάρισμα… FL05 και τέτοια…

Και … βολικές ώρες παιδιά… όχι 3μμ όχι 4μμ … ΣΚ είναι… από τις 10πμ μπορούμε μέχρι και τις 3 βαριά 4μμ να κάνουμε σωστές δουλειές. 1 πέφτουμε σε εργάσιμες και 2 σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας αλλά και χαλάρωσης…

Άντε να δούμε

----------


## [email protected]

Μέτρα πήραμε, εξού και τα περίπου 50 μετρα που λεω παραπανω. Είπαμε να βάλουμε συρματοσχοινο και στα δύο επίπεδα αντι για επίτονα, αφού αν φτιαχτουν σωστά θα δώσουν την ιδια στιβαροτητα, με πολύ πιο εύκολη κατασκευή.

Για το PC σας λείπει κάτι;
Feeder προσφέρει ο nvak, και ισως καλώδιο RF.

Η συναντηση χθες κανονιστηκε αυτην την ώρα γιατι έπρεπε να συμπέσει με την ώρα που μπορούσε ο dazyraby να φερουμε τη σωλήνα με το φορτηγο του.

Για το στήσιμο θα το κανονισουμε οσο πιο βολικο γινεται. Το 10πμ που λες καλό ειναι για να εχουμε χρονο μπροστα μας. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν θα μπορουν αρκετοι το Σαβαττο, οποτε μαλλον παμε για Κυριακη.

----------


## dti

Μπράβο παιδιά! Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να δώσω κι εγώ το "παρών" το ερχόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από αυτό που έγραψε ο *ΝetΤraptor* παραπάνω καταλαβαίνω πως ακυρώνεται η προσφορά του routerboard. 

Αν όντως είναι έτσι, περιμένουμε για κάποια άλλη προσφορά routerboard ή αλλάζουμε το πλάνο και προχωράμε με PC router;

----------


## [email protected]

Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να βρούμε ενα Routerboard για όλους τους λόγους που συζητήσαμε (ευκολοτερη εγκατάσταση απο πλευρας ψυξης και τροφοδοσίας, και το κυριότερο μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία και μικρότερη έως ανύπαρκτη ανάγκη συντήρησης σε εναν κόμβο που δεν είναι εύκολο να παμε)
Αν παντως δε βρεθει routerboard, και ανταυτού ο nettraptor με τον noisyjohn ετοιμασουν PC, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτό.

Net και Noisy γράψτε αν λείπει κάτι για το PC να δούμε μήπως περισσεύει απο κάποιον ή υπάρχει προσφορά.
Αν κάποιος/κάποιοι θέλουν να προσφέρουν στην προσπάθεια πάντως θα έλεγα οτι ειναι καλύτερα να γίνει μια "ρεφενέ" αγορά ενος RB.

----------


## ALTAiR

> θα έλεγα οτι ειναι καλύτερα να γίνει μια "ρεφενέ" αγορά ενος RB.


Και όχι μόνο του Rb. Όποιος θέλει να συνεισφέρει σε χρήματα ή σε υλικό ευπρόσδεκτος. Πάντως τα παιδάκια στο σπίτι ήτανε όντως χαμόγελο και μας πειράζανε πίσω από το τζάμι!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο Wireless-Surfer, βασικός υποκινητής.
Χρόνια Πολλά Στέλιο.

----------


## ALTAiR

Υπάρχει κανα περισσευούμενο RouterBoard? Θα πάει για καλό σκοπό.
Έχει κανείς κάποιο διαθέσιμο υλικό από αυτά που περιγράφτηκαν πιο πάνω?
Θέλει κανείς να βοηθήσει και μπορεί με κάποιον τρόπο? Κάποιος από την περιοχή?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να βρούμε ενα Routerboard για όλους τους λόγους που συζητήσαμε (ευκολοτερη εγκατάσταση απο πλευρας ψυξης και τροφοδοσίας, και το κυριότερο μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία και μικρότερη έως ανύπαρκτη ανάγκη συντήρησης σε εναν κόμβο που δεν είναι εύκολο να παμε)
> Αν παντως δε βρεθει routerboard, και ανταυτού ο nettraptor με τον noisyjohn ετοιμασουν PC, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτό.
> 
> Net και Noisy γράψτε αν λείπει κάτι για το PC να δούμε μήπως περισσεύει απο κάποιον ή υπάρχει προσφορά.
> Αν κάποιος/κάποιοι θέλουν να προσφέρουν στην προσπάθεια πάντως θα έλεγα οτι ειναι καλύτερα να γίνει μια "ρεφενέ" αγορά ενος RB.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ για routerboard. Αν υπολογίσουμε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, τροφοδοσία και βαβούρα έρχεται μία η άλλη.
Θα κρατήσω τα PC μήπως τα χρειαστούμε κάπου αλλού (για RB θα βάλω 100 ε). 
Θα αγοράσω τα χρειαζουμενα για routerboard αυτή την εβδομάδα και τα βρίσκουμε. Εχεις pm. Θα τα πούμε ΣΚ.

----------


## papashark

Και με ένα wrap μια χαρά δουλειά θα κάνετε.

Οσο δεν τρέχει BGP, φίλτρα, ΝΑΤ, firewalls και άλλα διάφορα, μια χαρά θα είναι και με το wrap.

----------


## socrates

Δεν ξέρω τι μαγικά θα κάνετε βορειο-αμδίτες αλλά θα πρέπει να μας βγάλετε ασπροπρόσωπους.... ακούτε ωρε παλικάρια!!!!  :: 

Από την εμπειρία μου έως τώρα πιο αποτελεσματικό είναι να δουλέψουν λίγα άτομα αλλά γνώστες του αντικειμένου. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να κρύψω την χαρά μου όταν νέοι συνεισφέρουν ενεργά σε τέτοιες προσπάθειες και θα αξίζουν δύο φορές μπράβο όταν ολοκληρωθεί η προσπάθεια.

Παρότι η λύση του RB ακούγεται καλή εγώ θα προτιμούσα την λύση του PC. Σαφώς το PC υπολείπεται λίγο όσον αφορά την αξιοπιστία αλλά είναι πιο ευέλικτη λύση και πιο συμβατή με τα νέα δεδομένα routing. Το ταρατσοPC όμως θέλει την μαεστρία του και ίσως τον χρόνο του.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## [email protected]

Σωκράτη μην τις αναγκες ενος κόμβου AWMN με τους κόμβους του ΧτΠ. Μιλάμε για κόμβους μετρημενους στα δάχτυλα, με πρακτικά στατικό routing.

----------


## socrates

> Σωκράτη μην τις αναγκες ενος κόμβου AWMN με τους κόμβους του ΧτΠ. Μιλάμε για κόμβους μετρημενους στα δάχτυλα, με πρακτικά στατικό routing.


Έχεις δίκιο για το routing  ::  
Bιάστηκα να απαντήσω και το μυαλό μου ήταν σε τυπική διασύνδεση με awmn. Θα αυτομαστιγωθώ!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Να είσαι καλά Σωκράτη. Για την προσπάθεια αυτή, η υποκίνηση είναι πολύ σημαντική.

Αν ξεκαλουπώσουν δυο τρεις ακόμα οι Νότιοι δεν θα το πιστεύουν  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από morpheusme
> 
> Σωκράτη μην τις αναγκες ενος κόμβου AWMN με τους κόμβους του ΧτΠ. Μιλάμε για κόμβους μετρημενους στα δάχτυλα, με πρακτικά στατικό routing.
> 
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο για το routing  
> Bιάστηκα να απαντήσω και το μυαλό μου ήταν σε τυπική διασύνδεση με awmn. Θα αυτομαστιγωθώ!


Ε, προς το παρόν 2 είμαστε οι νέοι. Τα άλλα παιδιά είναι αρκετά έμπειρα. Πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε και λίγη εμπειρία και απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω κοιτάζοντας την πολυκατοικία που πρέπει να ξεπεράσουμε με τον 6μετρο ιστό, θα είναι μεγάλη αν τα καταφέρουμε.
Θα βάλω φωτός το βράδυ. 
Σωκράτη να 'σαι πάντα καλά με τα καλά σου λόγια!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν πάμε ντε και καλά σε RB ... αυτά είναι τα Min requιrement...

1x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=58
2x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=251
2x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=92
1x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=108
1x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=30
1x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=309

Καλώδια ... κτλ

Δεν νομίζω ότι θέλουμε να πάμε σε μερεμετοδουλειες από ότι βλέπω ... εκτός από τον noisy και εμάς που θα βάλουμε από λίγα eura... θα πρότεινα να κανονίσουν οι σπόνσορες να τελειώνουμε διότι θα κάνουμε κύκλους γύρο από τον εαυτό μας για μήνες....

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μια απλή υπενθύμιση για όποιον προτίθεται να προσφέρει κάτι για το στήσιμο του κόμβου στα Μελίσσια:

Λογικά *αυτή είναι η τελευταία εβδομάδα* που υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε κάποιον να συνεισφέρει με εξοπλισμό ή με χρήματα για τον εξοπλισμό του κόμβου.

*Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είναι πολύ αργά*.

Το project του στησίματος έχει μπει στην τελική ευθεία.

Βάσει προγράμματος, Σαββατοκύριακο στήνουμε τον ιστό και υπάρχουν ακόμα κάποια πράγματα που πρέπει να αγοραστούν.

Το αργότερο αρχή της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα πρέπει να έχουμε στα χέρια μας και το τελευταίο πραγματάκι του router, ώστε μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας ο κόμβος να εκπέμπει.

----------


## [email protected]

O dazyraby με ενημέρωσε οτι έχει παραγγείλει το συρματόσχοινο και θα το προσφέρει ο ίδιος. Για τα υπόλοιπα του ιστού θα παώ εγώ μεσα στην εβδομάδα, αν εντωμεταξύ ξέρει κάποιος μαγαζι που εχει εξαρτήματα για 2'' σωλήνα PM me, για να επισπευθεί το ψάξιμο.

Όσο για το RB Υπάρχει προσφορά απο τον noisyjohn για ενα RB 112 (δεν εχει αγοραστει ακομα, κοσ΄τιζει 100€). Επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία σε RB, αν το 112 δεν ειναι αρκετο και πρεπει να παμε σε 532 θα χρειαστει να τσοντάρουμε και οι υπολοιποι, όπως επίσης σίγουρα θα κάνουμε για τα υπολοιπα (κουτι, καρτες, pigtails, poe κλπ)

NetTraptor οι SR5 είναι απαραίτητες πιστεύεις; Ανεβαζουν αρκετα το budget, ειδικα αν παμε για 2.

θα βοηθούσε να βρεθούμε για ενα καφεδάκι κάποιο απόγευμα σε βολική ώρα ώστε να συγκεντρωθει το ταμείο, όπως έγινε με τους Νότιους; Αναφέρομαι σε όσους θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν και δεν έχουν αναλάβει κάτι.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αν πάμε ντε και καλά σε RB ... αυτά είναι τα Min requιrement...
> 
> 1x http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=58
> .......................................
> Καλώδια ... κτλ
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι θέλουμε να πάμε σε μερεμετοδουλειες από ότι βλέπω ... εκτός από τον noisy και εμάς που θα βάλουμε από λίγα eura... θα πρότεινα να κανονίσουν οι σπόνσορες να τελειώνουμε διότι θα κάνουμε κύκλους γύρο από τον εαυτό μας για μήνες....


Εκανα σήμερα την γύρα για ψώνια. Προτίμησα να αγοράσω καινούργια για a υπάρχει εγγύηση. Το MikroTik Routerboard 532 (Level 4) δεν βρέθηκε (είναι και αρκετά ακριβότερο ..). Αντί γι' αυτό αγόρασα το 153:
CPU MIPS32 4Kc based 175MHz embedded processor, Memory 32MB SDRAM, 64MB onboard NAND memory chip, Five 10/100 Mbit/s Fast Ethernet port supporting Auto-MDI/X, Three MiniPCI Type IIIA/IIIB slots, Currently supported OS RouterOS 2.9.12. Νομίζω με με static routes και αυτό θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες.
Επί πλέον αγόρασα:
2 WISTRON CM9, 2 pigtails, 1 PS 18V, 1 POE καί ένα κουτί.
Μέχρι την Παρασκευή Θα το έχω μονταρισμένο.
Τα ανωτέρω κάνουν 232 ε. Οποιος θέλει ας συμμετέχει στα έξοδα και θα τον γράψω στο βιβλίο ευχαριστιών  :: 

Υ.Γ.
Και όπως είπε ο Ιωσήφ να τελειώνουμε ...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Κίνηση ματ!

Συμφωνώ επίσης και με την αγορά των cm9 αντί των sr5.

Αφού βρέθηκε το routerboard, το επόμενο βήμα είναι να αναλάβει κάποιος την τοποθέτησή του σε κατάλληλο κουτί και να δοκιμαστεί η λειτουργία του.

Εάν δεν το αναλάβει κάποιος από την περιοχή το αναλαμβάνω εγώ.

Καλό θα είναι αύριο ή μεθαύριο το πολύ να είναι στα χέρια του μάστορα που θα το αναλάβει, μήπως τοποθετηθεί και ο router αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.

Άντε να λύσουμε, να ξεκινήσουμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορώ να το αναλάβω... πίνοντας ένα καφέ με τον Noisy...  ::  

Call me...  ::

----------


## dti

> Τα ανωτέρω κάνουν 232 ε. Οποιος θέλει ας συμμετέχει στα έξοδα και θα τον γράψω στο βιβλίο ευχαριστιών


Άμα βάλουμε από 20 ευρώ όσοι έχουμε γράψει εδώ, συγκεντρώνουμε το ποσό που δαπανήθηκε. Φυσικά όλοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι να συνεισφέρουν όσο θέλουν. 
Πού / πώς δίνουμε τα χρήματα;

----------


## [email protected]

> θα βοηθούσε να βρεθούμε για ενα καφεδάκι κάποιο απόγευμα σε βολική ώρα ώστε να συγκεντρωθει το ταμείο, όπως έγινε με τους Νότιους; Αναφέρομαι σε όσους θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν και δεν έχουν αναλάβει κάτι.

----------


## ALTAiR

Μέσα για τα λεφτά, καφέ μετά τις 20:30 για μένα λόγω δουλειάς αλλιώς βάζει κάποιος και του τα δίνω ΣΚ.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μέσα κι εγώ για καφεδοσυνάντηση και χαμογελοσυζήτηση!

Είμαι ελεύθερος κάθε απόγευμα μετά τις 18:00.

Ιωσήφ, εάν κατάλαβα καλά αναλαμβάνεις εσύ την στέγαση του routerboard; Αν ναι δικό σου και ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## dazyraby

Και εγώ μέσα ...... κάθε απόγευμα ....... μετά τις 6 καθημερινές ...........

----------


## ALTAiR

> Και εγώ μέσα ...... κάθε απόγευμα ....... μετά τις 6 καθημερινές ...........


Εμένα το μωράκι μου(3,5 μηνών) μόλις το έβαλα στο νοσοκομείο με ουρολείμωξη και δεν ξέρω πολλά περί ελεύθερου χρόνου για 4-5 μέρες. Θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω το παρόν το ΣΚ.

----------


## noisyjohn

> [.....
> Άμα βάλουμε από 20 ευρώ όσοι έχουμε γράψει εδώ, συγκεντρώνουμε το ποσό που δαπανήθηκε. Φυσικά όλοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι να συνεισφέρουν όσο θέλουν. 
> Πού / πώς δίνουμε τα χρήματα;


Ελα ντε!  ::  Υποθέτω σε καφεδοσυνάντηση.
Είχα πεί οτι θα καλύψω το RB (100 με 120 ε). Η συνεισφορά δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα μια και πληρώθηκα (ουφ! επιτέλους) για εργασίες δικτύου. Οτι μαζευτεί παραπάνω από 80-90 ας πάνε σε άλλες ελλείψεις του εξοπλισμού.
dti: Τα 80-90 ε θα πάνε σε omni και hotspot στο Θησείο  :: 
NetTraptor: Εχω φιλική προσφορά ένα κουτί FL01. Το έχω σπίτι, θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο για το μαστόρεμα  :: . Μπορώ 16:00-21:00 αύριο και μεθαύριο.

----------


## noisyjohn

RB & κουτί έτοιμο. Μένουν μόνο οι ρυθμίσεις  ::  

Περιμένω post για το πού και πότε.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το Σάββατο θα έχει καλό καιρό.

Είμαστε ΟΚ να στήσουμε παιδιά;

----------


## [email protected]

Ωραία.
Εμεις θα κανονισουμε με τον Apoikos τα στηριγματα και λοιπα σιδηρικα.
Βολεύει να πάμε πρωι, ή έχετε δουλειές οπότε πάμε πιο μετα;

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από τις 10:00 του Σαββάτου και μετά είμαι μέσα «μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως»... ή πιο σωστά «μέχρι τελικής ανεγέρσεως».  ::  

Ας εντατικοποιήσουμε την επικοινωνία μας μέσα στο topic αυτό στις 24 ωφέλιμες ώρες που απομένουν μέχρι το Σάββατο και να δούμε τι έχουμε και τι μας λείπει.

Μακάρι μέχρι αύριο να έχουμε συγκεντρώσει όλα τα απαιτούμενα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Από τις 10:00 του Σαββάτου και μετά είμαι μέσα «μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως»... ή πιο σωστά «μέχρι τελικής ανεγέρσεως».  
> 
> Ας εντατικοποιήσουμε την επικοινωνία μας μέσα στο topic αυτό στις 24 ωφέλιμες ώρες που απομένουν μέχρι το Σάββατο και να δούμε τι έχουμε και τι μας λείπει.
> 
> Μακάρι μέχρι αύριο να έχουμε συγκεντρώσει όλα τα απαιτούμενα.


Παίδες, δεν ξέρω αν θα παρευρίσκομαι, ισχύει ότι είμαι μέσα για το οικονομικό κομμάτι.

----------


## [email protected]

*ΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΑΒΑΤΤΟ 2/12 ώρα 11:00 και μετά* ξεκινάμε εργασίες στον κόμβο στα Μελίσσια.

Θα φερουμε με τον Apoikos:
Δράπανο (αν έχει κάποιος SDS θα βολέψει)
Σιδηρικα εργαλεία (κλειδιά)
Εξαρτήματα για στήριξη


Για το τελείωμα του κόμβου θα χρειαστούμε κάποιο μήκος UTP (πρέσσα και πριζάκια υπάρχουν) και ενα (τουλάχιστον) καλώδιο RF με βύσματα N. (dti???)

----------


## dti

Πόσο μήκος να είναι το καλώδιο; Φαντάζομαι με N male στις άκρες έτσι;

----------


## [email protected]

Μίλησα με τον nvak που θα προσφέρει το feeder και μπορεί να έχει αυτός καλώδιο. Απλά ανέφερα εσένα (dti) γιατι θυμόμουν (λάθος απότι κατάλαβα μετά) ότι είχες πει οτι έχεις διαθέσιμο καλώδιο.

Anyway, το καλώδιο πρέπει να φτάνει από το +1m περίπου που θα είναι το RB στα +6 που θα είναι το πιάτο. Οπότε με κούρμπες κάπου 6-7m. (N male στα άκρα)

Εγώ θα συναντηθώ με τον nvak το βραδάκι για να πάρω το feeder και να δούμε αν φτάνει το καλώδιο που έχει. 

@dti: Αν πρόκειται να έρθεις αύριο ούτως ή άλλως φέρε το καλώδιο αν το έχεις διαθέσιμο να υπάρχει καλού κακού.

----------


## dti

Καλό είναι να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το μήκος του καλωδίου, όχι μόνο για τις απώλειες σήματος. Αν μπει το κουτάκι στα 3 μ. θα είναι και πάλι προσβάσιμο με μια απλή σκάλα και θα φθάσει σίγουρα το καλώδιο που έχω διαθέσιμο.

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, σωστή η λογική σου. πρόκειται πάντως για κάτι εύκολο που θα το ρυθμίσουμε επιτόπου

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα έρθω να παραδώσω τον router... Ο John έκανε καλή δουλειά εχθές... θα συναντηθούμε να μου τον δώσει σήμερα το απόγευμα...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω το κάτοπτρο και καλώδιο ftp. Αν δε μπορέσω θα πάρω τηλ να συναντηθώ με κάποιον να του τα δώσω.

----------


## [email protected]

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Εγώ κάνω τις τελευταίες ετοιμασίες.
Θα φέρει κάποιος SDS?

----------


## acoul

<-- click me & print me !!

----------


## [email protected]

Σήμερα μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοι, παραπάνω απο όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές μαζι.
Το αρχικό σχέδιο για 6μετρο ιστό εγκαταλείφθηκε, καθώς θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα με κεραυνούς, αφού θα ήταν το ψηλότερο σημείο σε μια αρκετά ευρεία περιοχή.
Οπότε πάμε σε σύνδεση μέσω ενός τρίτου (ή και τέταρτου, αλλα οσο λιγοτεροι, τοσο καλύτερα) κόμβου που θα λειτουργήσει ως repeater.
Σε scan που έγινε είδαμε τους κόμβους: 2775, 3506, 4593-2379 (BB), 7912, 8835, trackman (2379), 1270(sotiris)

Αυριο κυριακή θα ξαναανεβούμε ώστε να στήσουμε εναν μικρότερο ιστό.

----------


## [email protected]

Μετά τη σημερινη κουβέντα που έγινε στην ταρατσα του ΧτΠ προέκυψαν και κάποιες νέες εναλλακτικές ιδέες. Μία απο αυτές ηταν να ζητηθεί δωρεά απο κάποια εταιρία παροχής πρόσβασης Internet μια ΚΑΛΗ γραμμή Internet σε κάθε σπίτι. Για να αποτελεί βεβαια μια τέτοια γραμμή (με VPN) σοβαρή εναλλακτική πρέπει να εχει σοβαρό upload, άρα αποκλείονται οι aDSL (max upload 1Mbps (hol) στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, συνήθως 512kbps). Επομένως χρειάζεται είτε μισθωμένη είτε sDSL (δινει η VIvodi).
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ειδικές υπηρεσίες για point to point συνδέσεις χωρίς πρόσβαση inet (οι κατατόπους υπάρχουσες DSL ειναι νομίζω αρκετες μονο για Internet), ή αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποια ειδική συμφωνία, ώστε πχ οι sDSL να ειναι 4Mbps η καθε μια, αλλα να μην εχει και 4Mbps η καθε μια προσβαση στο inet, αλλα να επικοινωνούν μόνο μεταξύ τους.

Γενικά ειναι μια εναλλακτική που νομίζω μπορεί να έχει αποτέλεσμα, απλά μάλλον πιο αργά λόγω επίσημων διαδικασιών.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μετά τη σημερινη κουβέντα που έγινε στην ταρατσα του ΧτΠ προέκυψαν και κάποιες νέες εναλλακτικές ιδέες. Μία απο αυτές ηταν να ζητηθεί δωρεά απο κάποια εταιρία παροχής πρόσβασης Internet μια ΚΑΛΗ γραμμή Internet σε κάθε σπίτι. Για να αποτελεί βεβαια μια τέτοια γραμμή (με VPN) σοβαρή εναλλακτική πρέπει να εχει σοβαρό upload, άρα αποκλείονται οι aDSL (max upload 1Mbps (hol) στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, συνήθως 512kbps). Επομένως χρειάζεται είτε μισθωμένη είτε sDSL (δινει η VIvodi).
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ειδικές υπηρεσίες για point to point συνδέσεις χωρίς πρόσβαση inet (οι κατατόπους υπάρχουσες DSL ειναι νομίζω αρκετες μονο για Internet), ή αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποια ειδική συμφωνία, ώστε πχ οι sDSL να ειναι 4Mbps η καθε μια, αλλα να μην εχει και 4Mbps η καθε μια προσβαση στο inet, αλλα να επικοινωνούν μόνο μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Γενικά ειναι μια εναλλακτική που νομίζω μπορεί να έχει αποτέλεσμα, απλά μάλλον πιο αργά λόγω επίσημων διαδικασιών.


Μάλλον λυπηρά νέα  :: 
Δεν κατάφερα να έρθω στο κτίριο, έτσι γράφω 2 ιδέες χωρίς να ξέρω τι συζητήθηκε:
1η λύση: 1 πιάτο χαμηλά, στην γωνία της ταράτσας συνδεδεμένο στο RB και ένας ιστός 6 μ με παθητικό αναμεταδότη 2 πιάτων. Δείτε εδώ http://www.sydneywireless.com/?cat=6
Πιστέυω οτι σε περίπτωση κεραυνού η ζημιά θα περιοριστεί στον αναμεταδότη.
2η λύση: Αν υπάρχει κοντά κόμβος awmn με δυνατότητα να φιλοξενήσει RB + 2 πιάτα, τότε μπαίνει 1 RB εκεί σφραγισμένο και χωρίς καλώδιο UTP. Στο ΧΤΠ βάζουμε ένα RB & πιάτο χαμηλά (αν βέβαια υπάρχει οπτική επαφή)
Γενικότερα πιστεύω οτι η ιδέα φιλοξενίας σφραγισμένων RB σε κόμβους του AWMN, είναι μία καλή λύση, αν η διοίκηση του ιδρύματος την δεχτεί.
Η λύση VPN πιστεύω είναι καλή αλλά μόνο για μικρό αριθμό Pcs. Δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό traffic shaping σε φτηνό εξοπλισμό (π.χ. σε router-modem 180-250 ε). Οι λύσεις software VPN δεν με πείθουν στην αξιοπιστία τους σε workgroups, εκτός κι' αν υπάρχει domain με Windows server.

----------


## [email protected]

Αυτο που φοβομαστε σε περιπτωση κεραυνου δεν ειναι ο εξοπλισμος, αλλα η υγεια των παιδιών. Ως εκ τούτου αποκλειεται εντελώς ο 6μ ιστος.

Η ιδέα του ανεξάρτητου αναμεταδοτη σε ταράτσα AWMN ειναι η λογική λύση και αυτο θα προσπαθησουμε να κάνουμε

----------


## smarag

> Μετά τη σημερινη κουβέντα που έγινε στην ταρατσα του ΧτΠ προέκυψαν και κάποιες νέες εναλλακτικές ιδέες. Μία απο αυτές ηταν να ζητηθεί δωρεά απο κάποια εταιρία παροχής πρόσβασης Internet μια ΚΑΛΗ γραμμή Internet σε κάθε σπίτι. Για να αποτελεί βεβαια μια τέτοια γραμμή (με VPN) σοβαρή εναλλακτική πρέπει να εχει σοβαρό upload, άρα αποκλείονται οι aDSL (max upload 1Mbps (hol) στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, συνήθως 512kbps). Επομένως χρειάζεται είτε μισθωμένη είτε sDSL (δινει η VIvodi).
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ειδικές υπηρεσίες για point to point συνδέσεις χωρίς πρόσβαση inet (οι κατατόπους υπάρχουσες DSL ειναι νομίζω αρκετες μονο για Internet), ή αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποια ειδική συμφωνία, ώστε πχ οι sDSL να ειναι 4Mbps η καθε μια, αλλα να μην εχει και 4Mbps η καθε μια προσβαση στο inet, αλλα να επικοινωνούν μόνο μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Γενικά ειναι μια εναλλακτική που νομίζω μπορεί να έχει αποτέλεσμα, απλά μάλλον πιο αργά λόγω επίσημων διαδικασιών.


Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα σε κάποια σπίτια που είδη έχουν ADSL μεσω ΟΤΕΝΕΤ απο κάποια δωρεά. Με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να τους εξυπηρετήση αυτό αυτη τι στιγμή το έχω δει σε 2 σπίτια που εχουμε πάει τις τελευταίες μέρες  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> *ΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΑΒΑΤΤΟ 2/12 ώρα 11:00 και μετά* ξεκινάμε εργασίες στον κόμβο στα Μελίσσια.
> 
> Θα φερουμε με τον Apoikos:
> Δράπανο (αν έχει κάποιος SDS θα βολέψει)
> Σιδηρικα εργαλεία (κλειδιά)
> Εξαρτήματα για στήριξη
> 
> 
> Για το τελείωμα του κόμβου θα χρειαστούμε κάποιο μήκος UTP (πρέσσα και πριζάκια υπάρχουν) και ενα (τουλάχιστον) καλώδιο RF με βύσματα N. (dti???)


Εχω πνευματικό με ποτηροτρύπανο αν σας βολεύει καλύτερα , 
πολύ θα ήθελα να βοηθήσω αλλά και αύριο δουλεύω μέχρι τις 13.00 και θέλω να κάνω και γω σπιτι μερικές δουλίτσες...
ο Apoikos πρέπει να έχει το κινητό μου καλέστε με να έρθετε να το πάρετε αν χρειαστεί, θα σας γλυτώσει απο ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ώρα για τρύπες...  ::

----------


## acoul

Η αίσθηση με το που φτάσαμε στο σπίτι, ο ήλιος φιλικός και παιδιά του δικτύου μας πάνω στην ταράτσα ήταν το κάτι άλλο. Γνωστοί και λιγότερο γνωστοί για τον ίδιο σκοπό και στόχο. Δεν υπάρχει νομίζω πιο ωραίο συναίσθημα. Σκάσαμε μύτη παρέα με τον acoul junior οπότε η μόνη μας χρησιμότητα στην ταράτσα ήταν χαιρετούρες, λίγο brainstorming και οι γνωστές φωτογραφίες παπαράτσι που ακολουθούν μαζί με την πανοραμική της συγκεκριμένης ταράτσας !! φωτογραφίες εδώ: Internet, Wireless και πανοραμική εδώ: Internet, Wireless

----------


## dti

> Σήμερα μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοι, παραπάνω απο όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές μαζι.
> Το αρχικό σχέδιο για 6μετρο ιστό εγκαταλείφθηκε, καθώς θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα με κεραυνούς, αφού θα ήταν το ψηλότερο σημείο σε μια αρκετά ευρεία περιοχή.
> Οπότε πάμε σε σύνδεση μέσω ενός τρίτου (ή και τέταρτου, αλλα οσο λιγοτεροι, τοσο καλύτερα) κόμβου που θα λειτουργήσει ως repeater.
> Σε scan που έγινε είδαμε τους κόμβους: 2775, 3506, 4593-2379 (BB), 7912, 8835, trackman (2379), 1270(sotiris)
> 
> Αυριο κυριακή θα ξαναανεβούμε ώστε να στήσουμε εναν μικρότερο ιστό.


Το ραντεβού είναι σήμερα, Κυριακή στις 11:00 π.μ.
Από το scan που έγινε και από τις πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες που μπορείτε να δείτε πιο πάνω είναι φανερό οτι υπάρχουν "ανοίγματα" προς συγκεκριμένες περιοχές. Όποιος είναι στο Μαρούσι, Πεύκη, Χαλάνδρι, Ζωγράφου, Μελίσσια και θέλει να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση, ας γυρίσει προς τον υπό ανέγερση κόμβο του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού κάποιο interface (το κόστος του οποίου μπορούμε να αναλάβουμε).

----------


## [email protected]

Ο πρώτος κόμβος του Χαμόγελου του παιδιού είναι γεγονός!
Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους βοήθησαν με κάθε τρόπο για να φτάσουμε στο αποτέλεσμα!

Έχει μπει ενα RB με 2 CM9, και προς το παρόν 1 πιατο 80cm που κοιτάει προς Ζωγράφου. Εκπέμπει ως AP στα 5500Mhz, με essid "hamogelo-melissia", κατακόρυφη πόλωση. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να συνδεθεί, ας επικοινωνήσει για να ρυθμίσουμε και IP και να κάνουμε δοκιμές.

Το σκαν που έγινε έδωσε τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα:

----------


## ALTAiR

Μπράβο παιδιά,αρκετά πιο γρήγορα από το αρχικό πλάνο.

----------


## dti

> Ο πρώτος κόμβος του Χαμόγελου του παιδιού είναι γεγονός!
> Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους βοήθησαν με κάθε τρόπο για να φτάσουμε στο αποτέλεσμα!
> 
> Έχει μπει ενα RB με 2 CM9, και προς το παρόν 1 πιατο 80cm που κοιτάει προς Ζωγράφου. Εκπέμπει ως AP στα 5500Mhz, με essid "hamogelo-melissia", κατακόρυφη πόλωση. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να συνδεθεί, ας επικοινωνήσει για να ρυθμίσουμε και IP και να κάνουμε δοκιμές.
> 
> Το σκαν που έγινε έδωσε τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα:


Εκτός από Ζωγράφου (ngia, NQ), απ΄ότι φαίνεται σκοπεύσαμε καλύτερα προς Χαλάνδρι - Ν. Ψυχικό, αφού μεταξύ των άλλων πιάσαμε Nettraptor ή Nikolo, Telis και lambrosk. 
Ας ελπίσουμε οτι κάποιος θα γυρίσει σύντομα ένα interface ώστε να υπάρξει η πρώτη μόνιμη διασύνδεση και να ασχοληθούμε μετά με τη δεύτερη (μάλλον προς Μαρούσι).

Η εγκατάσταση (που έγινε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και υλικά) μας πήρε όλη τη μέρα, αλλά χαλάλι, αφού ο σκοπός είναι ιερός.
Απομένει η εγκατάσταση μιας τρίτης αντιρρίδας (προσωρινά έχουμε ιμάντα...) και ο τερματισμός του ethernet στο κατάλληλο σημείο μέσα στο σπίτι (προσωρινά έχει φθάσει στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού).

Σύντομα θα ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες ο wireless.surfer και θα δείτε το πιο ωραία διακοσμημένο πιάτο!  ::

----------


## Trackman

Πιάνει και εμένα πολύ καλά

----------


## dti

> Πιάνει και εμένα πολύ καλά


Σίγουρα σε πιάνουμε, απλά δε σκανάραμε 360 μοίρες με το πιάτο σε 802.11a.
Χθες είχαμε πιάσει εύκολα το ap σου, ακόμη και από το laptop χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία. 
Το θέμα είναι να γυρίσει κάποιο interface σε 802.11a σε μόνιμη βάση στο ΧτΠ.

----------


## lambrosk

Η μια απο τις δυο νέες κάρτες Nortel θα είναι για το χαμόγελο του παιδιού αν και αυτό επιθυμεί και επιλέξει εμένα...  ::

----------


## dti

Μακάρι να βγει Λάμπρο με καλό σήμα!  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Λάμπρο μετά απο εσένα μπορεί να βγει προς Περιστέρι;

----------


## acoul

Στέλιο μας, σου υπόσχομαι ότι όλα τα σημεία του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού θα διασυνδεθούν μέσω του AWMN. Να περνάς καλά εκεί ψηλά με τους αγγέλους και να είσαι πάντα κοντά μας σε κάθε ταράτσα !!!


Ο Στέλιος, wireless.surfer κάθεται αριστερά στην ταράτσα του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού στα Μελίσσια το Σάββατο 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2006

----------


## smarag

...

----------


## dti

> Σύντομα θα ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες ο wireless.surfer και θα δείτε το πιο ωραία διακοσμημένο πιάτο!


Πού να ήξερα...  ::

----------


## smarag

> Πού να ήξερα...


Λυπάμαι πολύ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Είναι χίλιες φορές κρίμα που χάθηκε ο Στέλιος, αλλά και ένας λόγος παραπάνω για να συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια.

ΥΓ: Στην φωτογραφική του μηχανή (αν δεν έχει καταστραφεί στο δυστύχημα) υπάρχουν και χτεσινές φωτογραφίες, μεταξύ αυτών μια "ομαδική" που βγάλαμε με το Δαμιανό και το Στέλιο και το πιάτο με τον πυροσβεστήρα (παιχνίδι των παιδιών) που ο Στέλιος είχε κρεμάσει!

----------


## noisyjohn

.............  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Μόλις παρέλαβα το συρματόχοινο που είχε αγοράσει ο dazyraby.
Απο αυτό λίγο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την 3 αντηρίδα στα Μελίσσια, το υπόλοιπο είναι διαθέσιμο για τους άλλους κόμβους του ΧτΠ.

Θα προσπαθήσω να πάω το συντομότερο για να αντικαταστήσω τον ιμάντα που έχουμε βάλει προσωρινά

----------


## lambrosk

> Λάμπρο μετά απο εσένα μπορεί να βγει προς Περιστέρι;


Χλωμό κατευθείαν... να βγει απο μένα για Περιστέρι...
όσο για το σήμα στα Μελίσσια θεωρώ ότι θα είναι πολύ καλό μιας και αυτός είναι ο τέλειος οπτικός μου ορίζοντας ...
Μόνο απο τον Καρέα μπορούν "πιθανώς" να βγουν και τα 3 λινκ...
αλλά εκεί μετά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας αν πέσει το ένα...

----------


## B52

Εχω μιλησει και με τον Πανο και τον Σπυρο (ΧτΠ) ειμαι 400 μετρα απο το fightclub.... και το σπιτι στο Περιστερι....

----------


## ALTAiR

Ρε παιδιά, τι είναι αυτά που λέτε για το Στέλιο?
Έγινε κάτι?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από morpheusme
> 
> Λάμπρο μετά απο εσένα μπορεί να βγει προς Περιστέρι;
> 
> 
> Χλωμό κατευθείαν... να βγει απο μένα για Περιστέρι...
> όσο για το σήμα στα Μελίσσια θεωρώ ότι θα είναι πολύ καλό μιας και αυτός είναι ο τέλειος οπτικός μου ορίζοντας ...
> Μόνο απο τον Καρέα μπορούν "πιθανώς" να βγουν και τα 3 λινκ...
> αλλά εκεί μετά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας αν πέσει το ένα...


Ο καρέας με τα βίας βλέπει Νίκαια και ίσως Περιστέρι...

Αν βρίσκαμε τον panchovilla και είχε ακόμα πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα του, κάτι γινόταν...

----------


## ALTAiR

Σε τι στάδιο βρισκόμαστε?
Πρέπει να τελειώνουμε το συντομότερο για χάρη του Στέλιου.
Συνεχίζουμε το λοιπόν με μία τρομερή καινούργια συνάντηση?
Παίδες κρίμα να μείνει έτσι η προσπάθεια.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Σε τι στάδιο βρισκόμαστε?
> Πρέπει να τελειώνουμε το συντομότερο για χάρη του Στέλιου.
> Συνεχίζουμε το λοιπόν με μία τρομερή καινούργια συνάντηση?
> Παίδες κρίμα να μείνει έτσι η προσπάθεια.


Ρωτάω το ίδιο και εγώ

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ θα ανέβω αύριο κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω την αντηρίδα και να κάνω έναν γενικό έλεγχο. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο κόμβος δεν έχει κάτι άλλο να κάνουμε μέχρι να βρεθεί απέναντι λινκ και να γίνει κεντράρισμα κλπ.

----------


## acoul

Το παρακάτω scan έγινε την Παρασκευή 8 Δεκέμβρη με senao, 19dbi panel & kismet. Στο panel ο katsaros_m, και στην επίβλεψη του όλου project ο mixos:



> 1: * -68 awmn-2775AP 00:09:5B:67:9C:8C infrastructure Channel:3
> 2: * -72 awmn-3116-4397 00:0F:66:C8:92:7F infrastructure Channel:5
> 3: * -77 awmn-1453AP 00:09:5B:2F:99:EA infrastructure Channel:13
> 4: * -77 awmn-2662-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:EC infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -77 awmn-913 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -78 awmn-7912-AP_BBtest 00:0B:6B:34:97:67 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -79 Awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> 8: * -79 awmn-4593-2379 00:13:46:C4:A6:49 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -84 awmn-8835 00:0B:85:04:31:20 infrastructure Channel:11
> ...

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, άρα ηρθε η ώρα να αρχίσουμε να χτυπάμε πόρτες κόμβων. 
Αλέξανδρε η εγκατάσταση ήταν ΟΚ; Θα παω σημερα να αντικαταστησω τον ιμάντα με συρματόσχοινο και να κάνω έναν γενικό έλεγχο. Είδες εσυ κάτι άλλο που μπορει να χρειαστεί; (για να εχω μαζί τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία)

----------


## ALTAiR

> ΟΚ, άρα ηρθε η ώρα να αρχίσουμε να χτυπάμε πόρτες κόμβων. 
> Αλέξανδρε η εγκατάσταση ήταν ΟΚ; Θα παω σημερα να αντικαταστησω τον ιμάντα με συρματόσχοινο και να κάνω έναν γενικό έλεγχο. Είδες εσυ κάτι άλλο που μπορει να χρειαστεί; (για να εχω μαζί τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία)


Γιάννη, πήγες? Είδες τι άλλο θα χρειαστούμε? Μπορείς να φτιάξεις μία λίστα τι άλλο χρειαζόμαστε?
*Ποιός από τους παραπάνω κομβούχους στη λίστα προτίθεται να φιλοξενήσει φιλοξενήσει το link του ΧτΠ των μελισσίων?* Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο Στέλιος που έφυγε από κοντά μας είχε το όραμα να υλοποιηθεί αυτό το έργο.

----------


## acoul

Μια χαρά ήταν όλα, τα παιδιά ενθουσιασμένα που κάτι τρελοί μαστορεύουν βραδιάτικα στην ταράτσα ... οι αντηρίδες λίγο τεντωμένες τσίτα αλλά όλα καλά. για πιάτο θα έλεγα gilbertini δαγκωτό γιατί το υπάρχον έχει τερματίσει και δεν σκύβει άλλο, αν αυτός που το έχει διαθέσει ξέρει τότε ok ... το τραινάκι του Στέλιου μας ήταν εκεί να θυμίζει ότι οι ιδέες έχουν μεγαλύτερη αξία από οτιδήποτε άλλο σε αυτό το κόσμο και είναι ικανές να σε κάνουν αθάνατο !!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> για πιάτο θα έλεγα gilbertini δαγκωτό γιατί το υπάρχον έχει τερματίσει και δεν σκύβει άλλο, αν αυτός που το έχει διαθέσει ξέρει τότε ok ...


Εγώ το έχω διαθέσει. Τι να ξέρω? Δεν ξέρω τίποτε!!!  ::  
Να πάρουμε Gilbertini αν είναι...
BTW τα Gilbertini πόσο σκύβουνε?

----------


## [email protected]

Πήγα σήμερα το απόγευμα και αντικατέστησα την αντιρρίδα. Η εγκατάσταση στεκει μια χαρα.

Συναντηθήκαμε και με τους papashark, smarag και τον υπεύθυνο μηχανοργάνωσης του ΧτΠ. Εξετάσαμε την δυνατότητα να βγει κατευθείαν link με Περιστέρι με ιστό που θα μπει στο έδαφος σε θέση που βολεύει ώστε να βγούμε στο πλαι των πολυκατοικιών που εμποδίζουν.

Τα παιδιά μου ειπαν οτι το πολύμπριζο που εχουμε επιστρατευσει για να να τροφοδοτησουμε το RB ηταν αυτο που χρησιμοποιούσαν για το dvd player, οποτε τωρα δεν μπορουν να δουν ταινιες. Ας το έχουμε υποψιν μας λοιπον, όποιος ξαναπάει πρώτος να παει ενα πολύπριζο 3-4 θεσεων με 1-2 μετρα καλώδιο.

----------


## [email protected]

Σχετικα με το πιατο:

Έχουμε βαλει 2 ντιζες πισω απο τη βαση ωστε να ερθει πιο μπροστα και να σκυβει περισσοτερο. Αν χρειαστει και άλλη κλίση μπορούμε να βαλουμε κατι πιο χοντρο. Προέχει αν βρεθει το λινκ

----------


## ALTAiR

> Σχετικα με το πιατο:
> 
> Έχουμε βαλει 2 ντιζες πισω απο τη βαση ωστε να ερθει πιο μπροστα και να σκυβει περισσοτερο. Αν χρειαστει και άλλη κλίση μπορούμε να βαλουμε κατι πιο χοντρο. Προέχει αν βρεθει το λινκ


Θα είναι σταθερό με τη ντίζα? Ή να βρούμε άλλη λύση?

----------


## [email protected]

Είναι πολύ σταθερό. Μάλλιστα στο φορουμ εχει προταθει και η τοποθετηση ενος κομματιου σωλήνα, που το φερνει πολυ εξω. Στην περιπτωση μας αυτο δε γινεται λόγω κοντων φουρκετών, αλλά κάποιος τάκος απο νεοπρένιο πχ θα ειχε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Είναι πολύ σταθερό. Μάλλιστα στο φορουμ εχει προταθει και η τοποθετηση ενος κομματιου σωλήνα, που το φερνει πολυ εξω. Στην περιπτωση μας αυτο δε γινεται λόγω κοντων φουρκετών, αλλά κάποιος τάκος απο νεοπρένιο πχ θα ειχε αποτέλεσμα.


Μήπως ένας τετράγωνος αντάπτορας θα ήτανε πιο καλή λύση? Ο Απόλλωνας έχει κάποια άκρη με μηχανουργείο απ' ότι μου είπε.
Τέλος πάντων, Γιάννη, βγάλε αν θες μία λίστα και να ορίσουμε ένα ραντεβού καινούργιο να κάνουμε δουλειά...

----------


## acoul

gilbertini για όσους αισθάνονται ότι ο χρόνος τους αξίζει παραπάνω από 24 Ευρώ  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Αν η κλίση του πιάτου αποτελέσει πρόβλημα θα λύθει. Δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να μας ανησυχει, έχουμε σκεφτεί πάνω-κατω με τον Απόλλωνα τη λύση (τάκος απο νεοπρένιο) και μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε εύκολα. Το θέμα είναι να δουμε με ποιον θα συνδεθει και αρα τι στοχευση θέλουμε, και επίσης να εξετάσουμε την λύση ιστού εκτος του κτιρίου για απευθειας link με Περιστερι.

Στην παρούσα φάση νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα κάποια άλλη επέμβαση στον ιστό-router που έχουμε στησει

----------


## ALTAiR

> gilbertini για όσους αισθάνονται ότι ο χρόνος τους αξίζει παραπάνω από 24 Ευρώ


Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να το αγοράσεις και να σου δώσω εγώ τα χρήματα? Μιας και είπα ότι θα βάλω εγώ το κάτοπτρο.  :: 
Αν πάλι δε χρειάζεται όπως λέει ο Γιάννης Its OK.
Μπορεί να αναλάβει ένας το κουμάντο και την ενημέρωση για να μη χαθούμε? Γιάννη σε χρήζω Γενικό γραμματέα και επίτιμο διευθυντή Link!!!

----------


## Mixos

Παιδιά, σημερα τα μαγαζιά είναι ανοιχτά μέχρι το βράδυ. Ξέρετε που έχει στο Μαρούσι ή κάπου κοντά αν είναι να πάω να την πάρω εγώ..... 

Μήπως μπορούμε να πάρουμε καμιά γωνία που ξέρω που έχει....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εδώ τι κάνουμε?
να υπενθυμίσω ότι



> Εκανα σήμερα την γύρα για ψώνια. Προτίμησα να αγοράσω καινούργια για a υπάρχει εγγύηση. Το MikroTik Routerboard 532 (Level 4) δεν βρέθηκε (είναι και αρκετά ακριβότερο ..). Αντί γι' αυτό αγόρασα το 153:
> CPU MIPS32 4Kc based 175MHz embedded processor, Memory 32MB SDRAM, 64MB onboard NAND memory chip, Five 10/100 Mbit/s Fast Ethernet port supporting Auto-MDI/X, Three MiniPCI Type IIIA/IIIB slots, Currently supported OS RouterOS 2.9.12. Νομίζω με με static routes και αυτό θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες.
> Επί πλέον αγόρασα:
> 2 WISTRON CM9, 2 pigtails, 1 PS 18V, 1 POE καί ένα κουτί.
> 
> Μέχρι την Παρασκευή Θα το έχω μονταρισμένο.
> *Τα ανωτέρω κάνουν 232 ε. Οποιος θέλει ας συμμετέχει στα έξοδα και θα τον γράψω στο βιβλίο ευχαριστιών* 
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Και όπως είπε ο Ιωσήφ να τελειώνουμε ...


Καλό είναι στην επόμενη συνάντηση Βριλησσίων που θα είναι εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350633#350633
να συμμετέχουμε όλοι με όσα χρήματα μπορούμε ο καθένας ...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εδώ τι κάνουμε?
> να υπενθυμίσω ότι
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ...


Σωστά μιλάει ο Λάμπρος, ξεχάστηκε το γεγονός με την απώλεια του Στέλιου.
Είχε πει ο Δαμιανός ότι αν όλοι όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε βάζαμε 20ευρώ(το πολύ) όλα τα έξοδα θα καλυπτόντουσαν. Κάπως έτσι είναι και η αλήθεια. 
Λάμπρο θα μαζέψεις για λογαριασμό του noisyjohn? Μην τα βάλει από την τσέπη του το παλληκάρι. Εγώ στις 22 θα έχω κάτι παραπάνω μαζί μου...

----------


## lambrosk

Θα είμαστε εκεί (meeting Βριλησσίων 22 Δεκ 20.00 Cult) και θα τα πούμε επιτόπου...

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, θα τα πούμε εκεί λοιπόν!

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Είναι πολύ σταθερό. Μάλλιστα στο φορουμ εχει προταθει και η τοποθετηση ενος κομματιου σωλήνα, που το φερνει πολυ εξω. Στην περιπτωση μας αυτο δε γινεται λόγω κοντων φουρκετών, αλλά κάποιος τάκος απο νεοπρένιο πχ θα ειχε αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> 
> Μήπως ένας τετράγωνος αντάπτορας θα ήτανε πιο καλή λύση? Ο Απόλλωνας έχει κάποια άκρη με μηχανουργείο απ' ότι μου είπε.
> Τέλος πάντων, Γιάννη, βγάλε αν θες μία λίστα και να ορίσουμε ένα ραντεβού καινούργιο να κάνουμε δουλειά...


Μία καλή λύση για να μακρύνουμε τις φουρκέτες είναι ψηλά (2-2.5 εκ) εξάγωνα παξιμάδια Φ8, οπότε βάζουμε τσόντα 2 κομμάτια από ντίζα Φ8 και είναι ΟΚ. Το έχω κάνει στο κόμβο μου.
Οσο για τη αγορά του εξοπλισμού, έχω ήδη μιλήσει με τον Ιωσήφ και κακώς δεν το μετέφερα εδώ.
Η συμμετοχή στο κόστος ήταν συμβολική και όχι λόγω ανάγκης χρημάτων. (άντε -2 βραδυνές έξοδοι). Μετά το τραγικό γεγονός  ::  δεν μπορώ καν να σκεφτώ το θέμα.
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα υπάρξουν και άλλες ανάγκες σε εξοπλισμό και θα χρειαστεί και εκεί κόποιο ποσό. Για την μνήμη του Στέλιου ας τελειώσουμε αυτό που αρχίσαμε.  ::  
Ελπίζω να είμαι παρών στις επόμενες εργασίες.

----------


## jungle traveller

Οποτε ξαναπατε πειτε το να περασω και εγω.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Μίλησα με τον xrg και κανονίσαμε να κινητοποιηθούμε αύριο για να βγάλουμε το link με Μελίσσια.
Θα ξεκινήσουμε αύριο στις 10πμ. Χρειάζονται 2 ομάδες, μία στα Μελίσσια για να γυρίσει το πιάτο και να ρυθμίσει το Routerboard, και μια στον xrg γιατι χρειάζεται βοήθεια για την τοποθέτηση του πιάτου, και ενδεχομένως αναδιάταξη του ιστού.

Η δουλειά στα Μελίσσια είναι εύκολη και στην ανάγκη ακόμα και ένα άτομο τα καταφέρνει, η μόνη λίγο δύσκολη φάση θα είναι το κεντράρισμα. *Απαιτείται όμως να υπάρχει laptop*, και αν έχει και wireless για να συνδεθει στο RB χωρίς να ανοιχθεί το κουτί ακόμα καλύτερα (για να μην φθείρονται το πλαστικό σπείρωμα και η σιλικόνη).

Στον κόμβο του xrg απ' όσο κατάλαβα θα χρειαστεί λίγο περισσότερη δουλειά, οπότε καλό είναι τα εξτρα χερια να πάνε εκεί. Λογικά εκει θα ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα, και μόλις είμαστε έτοιμοι θα χρειαστεί και συνεννόηση με Μελίσσια.

Επικοινωνήστε με PM με εμένα ή τον xrg για λεπτομέρειες, μέχρι και την τελευταια στιγμή. Ακόμα και αν δεν είστε σίγουροι, στειλτε PM να ανταλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα για να μην ψαχνόμαστε.

Εγώ θα φροντίσω να περάσω σε κάθε περίπτωση απο τα Μελίσσια, και αν δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί για βοήθεια στον xrg θα πάω και απο εκεί.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μίλησα με τον xrg και κανονίσαμε να κινητοποιηθούμε αύριο για να βγάλουμε το link με Μελίσσια.
> Θα ξεκινήσουμε αύριο στις 10πμ. Χρειάζονται 2 ομάδες, μία στα Μελίσσια για να γυρίσει το πιάτο και να ρυθμίσει το Routerboard, και μια στον xrg γιατι χρειάζεται βοήθεια για την τοποθέτηση του πιάτου, και ενδεχομένως αναδιάταξη του ιστού.
> 
> Η δουλειά στα Μελίσσια είναι εύκολη και στην ανάγκη ακόμα και ένα άτομο τα καταφέρνει, η μόνη λίγο δύσκολη φάση θα είναι το κεντράρισμα. *Απαιτείται όμως να υπάρχει laptop*, και αν έχει και wireless για να συνδεθει στο RB χωρίς να ανοιχθεί το κουτί ακόμα καλύτερα (για να μην φθείρονται το πλαστικό σπείρωμα και η σιλικόνη).
> 
> Στον κόμβο του xrg απ' όσο κατάλαβα θα χρειαστεί λίγο περισσότερη δουλειά, οπότε καλό είναι τα εξτρα χερια να πάνε εκεί. Λογικά εκει θα ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα, και μόλις είμαστε έτοιμοι θα χρειαστεί και συνεννόηση με Μελίσσια.
> 
> Επικοινωνήστε με PM με εμένα ή τον xrg για λεπτομέρειες, μέχρι και την τελευταια στιγμή. Ακόμα και αν δεν είστε σίγουροι, στειλτε PM να ανταλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα για να μην ψαχνόμαστε.
> 
> Εγώ θα φροντίσω να περάσω σε κάθε περίπτωση απο τα Μελίσσια, και αν δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί για βοήθεια στον xrg θα πάω και απο εκεί.


Δε θα μπορέσω αύριο.  ::

----------


## Mixos

Δυστυχώς και εγώ αύριο δεν θα μπορέσω  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ ξεκινάω τώρα. Αν τελικά μπορέσει κάποιος να έρθει PM στον xrg ή σε εμένα.

----------


## [email protected]

Βγήκε το πρώτο link!
Το ΧτΠ στα Μελίσσια βγαίνει πλέον στο awmn μέσω του κόμβου xrg που διέθεσε ενα iface.
Το link παίζει πολύ καλα και έχει κατεβασμένη ισχύ.

Παραθέτω και φωτογραφίες της εγκατάστασης.

----------


## ALTAiR

Bravo ρε παίδες, πολύ καλή δουλειά. Bravo.
Είδαμε και τη μπουλντόζα που έβαλε ο Στέλιος.
Bravo. Τι γίνεται στη συνέχεια?

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο παιδιά...
δυστυχώς και δουλειά με κράτησε μακρυά,
και προβλημα με awmn connection , & πρόβλημα με ιντερνετ connection...  ::

----------


## acoul

Γιάννη, u r cool, working alone like a hitman !! Πάνο (xrg) you are open source proof of concept !!

----------


## noisyjohn

> Βγήκε το πρώτο link!
> Το ΧτΠ στα Μελίσσια βγαίνει πλέον στο awmn μέσω του κόμβου xrg που διέθεσε ενα iface.
> Το link παίζει πολύ καλα και έχει κατεβασμένη ισχύ.
> 
> Παραθέτω και φωτογραφίες της εγκατάστασης.


Μπράβο παιδιά!  ::

----------


## dti

> *Βγήκε το πρώτο link!*
> Το ΧτΠ στα Μελίσσια βγαίνει πλέον στο awmn μέσω του κόμβου xrg που διέθεσε ενα iface.
> Το link παίζει πολύ καλα και έχει κατεβασμένη ισχύ.
> 
> Παραθέτω και φωτογραφίες της εγκατάστασης.


*Μπράβο*, άντε και σε ένα δεύτερο από την άλλη πλευρά, προς Χαλάνδρι, Ζωγράφου ή ΧτΠ στον Καρέα!

Να ενημερωθεί το WiND και το nagios παρακαλώ!

----------


## socrates

Δεν έχει νόημα τόσο να πω μπράβο παρά μόνο ένα... *για τον Στέλιο ρε Γμτ!!!*  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> *Βγήκε το πρώτο link!*
> Το ΧτΠ στα Μελίσσια βγαίνει πλέον στο awmn μέσω του κόμβου xrg που διέθεσε ενα iface.
> Το link παίζει πολύ καλα και έχει κατεβασμένη ισχύ.
> 
> Παραθέτω και φωτογραφίες της εγκατάστασης.
> 
> 
> ...


Αμα πάει από Ζωγράφου, είμαι μέσα, έχω καλή οπτική πρός τα εκεί και προς Περιστέρι.

----------


## Mixos

Well Done!!!!  ::

----------


## Trackman

> Αν η κλίση του πιάτου αποτελέσει πρόβλημα θα λύθει. Δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να μας ανησυχει, έχουμε σκεφτεί πάνω-κατω με τον Απόλλωνα τη λύση (τάκος απο νεοπρένιο) και μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε εύκολα. Το θέμα είναι να δουμε με ποιον θα συνδεθει και αρα τι στοχευση θέλουμε, και επίσης να εξετάσουμε την λύση ιστού εκτος του κτιρίου για απευθειας link με Περιστερι.
> 
> Στην παρούσα φάση νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα κάποια άλλη επέμβαση στον ιστό-router που έχουμε στησει


Πίατα gilbertiny η καλύτερη λύση

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> ...


Να γύρναγε ένα if προς Καρέα να δούμε τι γίνεται από κει πιά?

----------


## [email protected]

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει 2ο πιατο και δεν εχει νοημα να μπει αφου συντομα θα μπει AP στο Περιστέρι και θα μπορεί να γινει σκαν απο Μελίσσια για απευθειας λινκ. Αν τελικα αυτο βγαινει, τοτε θα χρειαστεί πιο μεγάλο πιατο, ισως και ενα wrap/RB επιπλεον. Επιπλέον αν βγει το λινκ Μελίσσια-Περιστέρι, 1 λινκ προς awmn για backup ειναι μάλλον αρκετο.

----------


## Trackman

Εγώ έχω ελεύθερο if και είμαι αρκετά κοντά από τον κόμβο
Θα προτiμούσα πάντως τη λύση ενός PC

----------


## [email protected]

> Εγώ έχω ελεύθερο if και είμαι αρκετά κοντά από τον κόμβο
> Θα προτiμούσα πάντως τη λύση ενός PC


Όπως έγραψα και παραπανω, το ενα λινκ που υπαρχει τωρα ειναι αρκετο για την ωρα, και πιθανότατα μονιμα.

Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό, ειναι RB γιατι αυτο προσφέρθηκε απο αυτούς που έκαναν τον κόπο να το αγοράσουν και να το ετοιμάσουν. Εδω που τα λέμε δε, χωρις routing, και για 1 (+1 backup) link το RB ειναι μια χαρα και προσφερει επιπλέον την ευκολία μιας embedded λύσης.

----------


## papashark

> Να γύρναγε ένα if προς Καρέα να δούμε τι γίνεται από κει πιά?


Δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότηταπ οπτικής επαφής από το ΧτΠ του Καρέα, προς Βόρεια Προάστια....

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγώ έχω ελεύθερο if και είμαι αρκετά κοντά από τον κόμβο
> Θα προτιμούσα πάντως τη λύση ενός PC


Trackman άσε το BW .... αυτή η περίπτωση είναι μια καλή πράξη... και δεν θα routarei τίποτα... μόνο ΧτΠ traffic για αρχή

Αν θέλεις ο Αϊ Nettraptor να σου φέρει δώρα βγάλε λινκ ... αλλιώς θα κατσω από κάτω από το σπίτι σου την πρωτοχρονιά και θα πετάω πατάτες στα πιάτα σου...  ::   ::  

*Μπράβο* παιδιά παρεμπιπτόντως... αυτό το thread μου ξέφυγε τελείως αυτές τις μέρες... φτου σου παιδί μου... γυαλιά θέλεις...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Γιάννη, u r cool, working alone like a hitman !! Πάνο (xrg) you are open source proof of concept !!


Ααααα και αυτό δεν το είδα .... χάνω στιγμιότυπα... 

Κατέβα από τις ταράτσες... παίρνει αέρα και σφυρίζει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Γιάννη, u r cool, working alone like a hitman !! Πάνο (xrg) you are open source proof of concept !!


For the record, εγώ καθότι άπειρος με Mtik δεν κατάφερα μετα απο καμια ωρα δοκιμών να βγαλω το Link, ενώ το σημα ηταν πολύ καλό και απο τις δυο μεριές. Οπότε επιστρατεύθηκε και ο apoikos (άλλος "έμπειρος" Mtikas!) και καταλήξαμε να δοκιμαζουμε καθε πιθανή και απίθανη ρύθμιση του Mtik μέχρι που έπαιξε. (Ήθελε να φτιάξουμε μια "connect list" αν θυμάμαι καλά)

----------


## NetTraptor

> "connect list" αν θυμάμαι καλά


Εεεεε χμ κουχ... για κανάλια που δεν είναι standard ναι χρειάζεται να κάνεις αυτό ακριβώς...  ::

----------


## [email protected]

A, μάλιστα.
Όντως το καναλι ειναι "μη standard" λόγω του απέναντι linux που δεν εχει ξεκλειδωσει τα καναλια.

----------


## lambrosk

Απο βδομάδα Πλέον θα έχω αποκαταστημένα ΟΛΑ μου τα λινκ και μερικά νέα έκπληξη...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

οπότε και γώ που είχα τάξει μια nortel καρτούλα για το ΧτΠ Μελλισίων είμαι μέσα σφυρίξτε κλέφτικα... (αν δείτε και σφυρίζετε εδω μέσα και δεν ανταποκρίνομαι, θα ναι πιθανώς επειδή δεν μπάινω τόσο συχνά λόγω μη ύπαρξης PC στην δουλειά οπότε χτυπήστε ένα τηλέφωνο!)

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει 2ο πιατο και δεν εχει νοημα να μπει αφου συντομα θα μπει AP στο Περιστέρι και θα μπορεί να γινει σκαν απο Μελίσσια για απευθειας λινκ. Αν τελικα αυτο βγαινει, τοτε θα χρειαστεί πιο μεγάλο πιατο, ισως και ενα wrap/RB επιπλεον. Επιπλέον αν βγει το λινκ Μελίσσια-Περιστέρι, 1 λινκ προς awmn για backup ειναι μάλλον αρκετο.


1. Τι νοήμα έχει το AP στο Περιστέρι? Ή θα είναι μόνο για να γίνουν κάποια scans? 

2. Από κει που είναι η κεραία τώρα και 3 μέτρα περίπου και όχι 6 δε γίνεται να βγει με Περιστέρι Link. 

Αν χρειαστούμε 2ο κάτοπτρο ευχαρίστως να διαθέσω άλλο ένα.

Στα υπόλοιπα σπίτια τι έχει γίνει?

----------


## papashark

Για να γίνουν scan και μόνο.

Από εκεί που είναι πράγματι δεν βγαίνει, σκεφτόμαστε να σκανάρουμε λίγο παραπίσω και ποιό πάνω (κοντά στο παλιό σπιτάκι), μήπως και περάσουμε στο πλάι από τα κτύρια.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Για να γίνουν scan και μόνο.
> 
> Από εκεί που είναι πράγματι δεν βγαίνει, σκεφτόμαστε να σκανάρουμε λίγο παραπίσω και ποιό πάνω (κοντά στο παλιό σπιτάκι), μήπως και περάσουμε στο πλάι από τα κτύρια.


Έχει ανέβει κανείς στο παλιό σπιτάκι να δει αν οπικά βλέπει κάπου προς τα εκεί?

----------


## smarag

Απλά βλέπει δεξιά από τις ψηλές πολυκατοικίες στο κενό προς περιστέρι καθαρά.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Απλά βλέπει δεξιά από τις ψηλές πολυκατοικίες στο κενό προς περιστέρι καθαρά.


Εικάζεις ή το έχεις εξακριβώσει ο ίδιος?
Γιατί αν είναι έτσι είμαστε ΟΚ. Μετά το AP στο Περιστέρι και το scan πέφτουμε καρφί.

----------


## [email protected]

Κάναμε μια πρόχειρη αυτομψία με τον πάνω πριν 2 εβδομάδες, και κοιτώντας στο Google Earth υπάρχουν ελπίδες.
Ενδεχομένως τελικά χρειαστεί να περάσουμε πάνω απο την χαμηλή πολυκατοικία δεξιά. Αν αποφασίσουμε να το κάνουμε αυτό με έναν ψηλό ιστό (ο οποίος βέβαια σε απόλυτο ύψος μαλλον θα ειναι χαμηλότερα απο τον 6μετρο στην ταράτσα) δεν θα έχουμε να φοβόμαστε κεραυνούς αφού θα είναι ένας ιστός μόνος του. Στη χειρότερη να καει ο εξοπλισμός.

Οπότε προς το παρόν περιμένουμε την εγκατάσταση AP στο περιστέρι για να κάνουμε scan. 

@Νότιους: υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα πότε θα γίνει αυτό για να οργανωνόμαστε για το scan?

----------


## lambrosk

> @Νότιους: υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα πότε θα γίνει αυτό για να οργανωνόμαστε για το scan?


Αν απευθύνεσαι και σε εμένα , εντός επόμενης βδομάδας ευελπιστώ...
θα τα πούμε απο κοντά αύριο το βράδυ.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Βασικά αναφερόμουν σε αυτούς που στήνουν στο Περιστέρι, αλλα καλα που μου θύμισες το αυριανό  ::

----------


## smarag

Εντός τις επόμενης εβδομάδας μετά τα χριστούγεννα θα γίνουν δουλείες στο σπίτι.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Παρασκευή ή Σαββάτο θα έχω διαθέσιμο και στημένο ένα panel. Θα το γυρίσω προς Καρέα, θα κάνω post τα αποτελέσματα και βλέπουμε.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ...


Από πού θα γυρίσεις προς Kαρέα?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Προς dias, morales, alasondro. Πιό βόρεια δεν πιστεύω να πιάνω, υπάρχει η Ακρόπολη. Το panel έχει γωνία 9 μοιρών.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Από πού ....
> 
> 
> Προς ....


Συνεννόηση τσιμπούκι (από αυτά που καπνίζουμε)  ::  

Ο Noisyjohn αν είναι στην Αγία Μαρίνα Θησείου (προσφέρει και κάλυψη hot spot σε γάμους βαφτίσια, κλπ  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

ρε δεν πάτε να στήσετε κανένα κόμβο? 
Αν δεν μπουν πιάτα επάνω προκοπή δεν βλέπω... scan και κόντρα scan  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Έχει ειπωθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπουν τα Μελίσσια τον Καρέα(όχι σαν περιοχή αλλά το ΧτΠ στον Καρέα). Άλλωστε δεν έχει AP εκεί να το ψάξουμε. Καλύτερα να περιμένουμε το Περιστέρι AP και να σκανάρουμε προς τα εκεί από το σπιτάκι στον πίσωπλαϊνό κήπο.

----------


## acoul

> ρε δεν πάτε να στήσετε κανένα κόμβο? 
> Αν δεν μπουν πιάτα επάνω προκοπή δεν βλέπω... scan και κόντρα scan


έχει ειπωθεί ότι οι κόμβοι θα βγουν ... just wait  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Σωστό, γράφτηκε σε στιγμή αποπροσαντολισμού (γεωγραφικού). Πάντως κάπνιζα πρώτο πράμα  ::   :: 
Μιά και δεν ξέρω την περιοχή, περιμένω νεότερα ....

----------


## [email protected]

Πρέπει μετά την διακοπή των εορτών να ενεργοποιηθούμε και πάλι.
Στα Μελίσσια υπάρχει το Link Με xrg, και πρεπει να γινει scan προς Αιγάλεω, σε συνεννόηση με τους νότιους

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο papashark έλαβε από μένα τα πρώτα 4 feeder... ενώ από εξοπλισμό νομίζω ότι είναι ΟΚ.

Πόσο γρήγορα μπορούμε να Κινητοποιηθούμε? 


B52? Spirosco? max? τα άλλα παιδιά? Κάποιος από εκεί?

----------


## dti

> Spirosco?


Άσ'τον αυτόν, είναι απασχολημένος με το mod...  ::

----------


## Mixos

Θα μπορούσα να ρωτήσω σε ποιο σταδιο βρισκόμαστε τωρα???  ::  
Έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

έχουμε χάσει την μπάλα...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

για ποιά μπάλα μιλάτε;  ::   :: 
στα σοβαρά τώρα, ποιό είναι το επόμενο βήμα; Είναι κάτι που μπορώ να βοηθήσω;

----------


## acoul

αν υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός, τα λινκ μπορούν να βγουν !!

----------


## Mixos

Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις τι λείπει όσον αφορά το υλικό για να βγεί το link, ώστε να τα συγκεντρώσουμε σιγά - σιγά;

Αν υπάρχουν τότε θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε δράση.... Μίλτοοο!!!!!

Ευχαριστώ...  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> αν υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός, τα λινκ μπορούν να βγουν !!


Για ποια Link μιλάς ακριβώς;

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αν υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός, τα λινκ μπορούν να βγουν !!
> 
> 
> Για ποια Link μιλάς ακριβώς;


Το ένα είχε πει ότι μπορεί να το δώσει ο xrg και το άλλο θα πρέπει να το κυνηγήσουμε αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα βγει τσακ μπαμ κατά nettraptor slang !!

----------


## [email protected]

Me χργ to Λινκ υπάρχει ήδη!

Με Περιστέρι θα το παλέψουμε αφού έχουμε και τον μεγάλο ιστό;
Μόλις μπει το beacon στο Περιστερι δεν χανουμε κατι να κανουμε ενα scan προς τα εκει.

----------


## acoul

> Me χργ to Λινκ υπάρχει ήδη!


είναι online? δεν το ήξερα, έχει ανοίξει το BGP δηλαδή;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Me χργ to Λινκ υπάρχει ήδη!
> 
> 
> είναι online? δεν το ήξερα, έχει ανοίξει το BGP δηλαδή;


Σε πιάσαμε αδιάβαστο ε?  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Me χργ to Λινκ υπάρχει ήδη!
> 
> 
> είναι online? δεν το ήξερα, έχει ανοίξει το BGP δηλαδή;


Δεν έχει πάρει C-class ακόμα, και αφού δεν υπάρχει link με αλλο σπιτι του ΧτΠ, δεν τρεχει BGP.

Αυτη τη στιγμή έχει IP απο το subnet του xrg

Κάπου εδώ πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε αυτό που είχαμε πει και στην αρχή, με πρώτο τον Στέλιο: Δεν πάμε να βγάλουμε άλλο έναν κόμβο AWMN! Δεν στηνουμε τον κόμβο για να ρουτάρουμε κίνηση του AWMN, αλλά για να δώσουμε τη δυνατότητα στο ΧτΠ να χρησιμοποιήσει το AWMN (και για την ακρίβεια όσο γίνεται λιγότερο δλδ ειναι προτιμητέα τα απευθείας Links).

----------


## acoul

[[email protected]]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "[email protected]":f6438
> 
> Me χργ to Λινκ υπάρχει ήδη!
> 
> 
> είναι online? δεν το ήξερα, έχει ανοίξει το BGP δηλαδή;


Δεν έχει πάρει C-class ακόμα, και αφού δεν υπάρχει link με αλλο σπιτι του ΧτΠ, δεν τρεχει BGP.

Αυτη τη στιγμή έχει IP απο το subnet του xrg

Κάπου εδώ πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε αυτό που είχαμε πει και στην αρχή, με πρώτο τον Στέλιο: Δεν πάμε να βγάλουμε άλλο έναν κόμβο AWMN! Δεν στηνουμε τον κόμβο για να ρουτάρουμε κίνηση του AWMN, αλλά για να δώσουμε τη δυνατότητα στο ΧτΠ να χρησιμοποιήσει το AWMN (και για την ακρίβεια όσο γίνεται λιγότερο δλδ ειναι προτιμητέα τα απευθείας Links).[/quote:f6438]
Εδώ έχω διαφορετική άποψη ονόματι VPN και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα για μια από αυτές τις εκπληκτικές συζητήσεις που είχα κάποτε με το Στέλιο !!!

----------


## [email protected]

VPN εννοείται οτι θα γίνει σε κάθε περίπτωση για ασφαλεια καθοτι θα διακινούνται ευαίσθητα δεδομένα. Αν βγει απευθείας link δε, οποτε η μεσω AWMN σύνδεση παρει θεση backup, εγώ θα πρότεινα και WPA ως ενα επιπλεον επιπεδο ασφαλείας.

Απο εκει και περα δεν νομιζω οτι το δικτυο ειδικα στην περιοχη των Μελισσίων-Βριλησσίων-Αμαρουσίου εχει τόσο ανάγκη απο άλλον έναν κόμβο.
Άλλωστε αυτό ηταν σαφές εξαρχής, αν και ενόχλησε-παραξένεψε κάποιους, δεν παμε να βγαλουμε κατι απο την προσπάθεια, ακομα και αν αυτο το κατι ειναι 2-3 Mbps και 50 routes, ή προβολή του συλλόγου ή του δικτύου. Στόχος ειναι να βοηθήσουμε το ΧτΠ όσο το δυνατόν πιο αποτελεσματικα.
Έχοντας αυτο υποψιν δε βλέπω το λόγο να φορτίσουμε τους κόμβους του ΧτΠ με κινηση AWMN, άλλωστε αυτο μπορεί να αποδειχθεί κακό και για το δίκτυο αφού δεν ειναι κόμβοι που μπορούμε να επισκεπτόμαστε συχνα για αλλαγές, ρυθμίσεις κλπ.

----------


## acoul

θέλει κουβέντα, το ένα χέρι νίβει τ' άλλο ...

----------


## papashark

> θέλει κουβέντα, το ένα χέρι νίβει τ' άλλο ...


Και τα δυο μαζί το πρόσωπο....

Ρε Αλέξανδρε, ανιδιοτελής προσφορά σημαίνει ότι δεν περιμένεις κανένα αντάλλαγμα, άμα όμως περιμένεις το ένα χέρι να νίβει το άλλο σημαίνει ότι περιμένεις ανταλλάγματα, και παύει να είναι ανιδιοτελής προσφορά, αλλά είναι συναλλαγή....

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπα σε άλλη βάση το σκέφτεται ... κάτι του στιλ η μια μ... φέρνει την άλλη ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Αλέξανδρε, ο Στέλιος ήθελε να είναι δίκτυο μόνο μεταξύ των κόμβων του ΧτΠ.
Όπως είπε και ο Πάνος χωρίς ανταλλάγματα, χωρίς φανφάρες, χωρίς προβολή. Μόνο και μόνο για τη μνήμη του Στέλιου ας το κρατήσουμε έτσι και όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει να βγούνε απ' ευθείας τα links. Αν δε βγαίνουνε ας πάμε από awmn ταράτσες όσο πιο ιδιωτικά και προστατευμένα γίνεται.

Θα πρότεινα μιας και ο morpheus_me μαζί με τον apoikos ήτανε στην αρχική ομάδα και τελείωσαν και το link να είναι οι συντονιστές της υπόλοιπης προσπάθειας.

----------


## socrates

> Αλέξανδρε, ο Στέλιος ήθελε να είναι δίκτυο μόνο μεταξύ των κόμβων του ΧτΠ.
> Όπως είπε και ο Πάνος χωρίς ανταλλάγματα, χωρίς φανφάρες, χωρίς προβολή. Μόνο και μόνο για τη μνήμη του Στέλιου ας το κρατήσουμε έτσι και όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει να βγούνε απ' ευθείας τα links. Αν δε βγαίνουνε ας πάμε από awmn ταράτσες όσο πιο ιδιωτικά και προστατευμένα γίνεται.


Επιβεβαιώνω (αν και δεν είναι τόσο απαραίτητο) ότι η θέληση του Στέλιου ήταν ακριβώς αυτή που περιέγρψε ο Altair. Συγκεκριμένα η λύση του δικτύου awmn θα ήταν η τελευταία επιλογή έτσι ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί εν τέλη η σύνδεση των 'Σπιτιών' του ΧτΠ.

----------


## dti

Πάντως, επειδή ήμουν το Σάββατο πριν τη μοιραία Κυριακή στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού στα Μελίσσια, ο Στέλιος ήταν εκείνος που, βλέποντας πόσο επικίνδυνο (λόγω κεραυνών) θα ήταν να στηθεί πολύ ψηλός ιστός στη συγκεκριμένη θέση, πρότεινε να βρούμε άλλον κόμβο του awmn για να βγει το link. 
Έτσι, κάναμε τηλεφωνήματα σε trackman, zabounis, Limah, xrg. 
Ο τελευταίος ήταν αυτός που μας είπε οτι μπορεί να διαθέσει κάποιο interface κι επιπλέον είχαμε και πολύ καλό σήμα από το ap του.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μιας και ο Στέλιος ήταν λογικός άνθρωπος νομίζω ότι δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση να περάσουμε IPSec τα πάντα… αν η προσπάθεια έφτανε σε αδιέξοδο… ακα δεν ανεβαίνουν σε ταράτσες μερικοί, η ομάδα αρχίζει να καταρρέει εκ των έσο, τα λινκ δεν βγαίνουν κτλ κτλ.

Πρακτικά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε το μεγαλεπήβολο σχέδιο αυτονομία και να προσπαθήσουμε με πλάγιους τρόπους να δώσουμε μια αυτονομία στην δικτυακή υποδομή του ΧΤΠ αν θέλουμε η προσπάθεια να τελειώσει σύντομα.

Σε θεωρητική βάση μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το AWMN ενώ εμείς οι “Συμμετέχοντες” να φροντίσουμε για την απομόνωση του “δικτύου” ΧΤΠ.

Αν και αυτή η στροφή δίνει hints σε κίνητρα και φράσεις που χρησιμοποίησε ο acoul, καθίστα το έργο εφικτό, ποιο εύκολο και βιώσιμο από πολλές απόψεις. Τα μόνα σημεία προσοχής είναι η ασφάλεια και η διαθεσιμότητα… εεε κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε και εμείς επιτέλους… τα λινκ δεν είναι δα και κάτι το καινούριο ενώ ξέρουμε ότι η κάλυψη της αττικής δεν πέφτει ως μάνα εξ ουρανού. Αντίστοιχη προσπάθεια από εμάς έχει πάρει 3-4 χρόνια… 

Τώρα αν θέλετε να το συζητάμε και να το αναλύουμε για πολλούς μήνες (μάλιστα επικαλούμενοι το όνομα του πρωτοστάτη σε βαθμό υβριστικό κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι) κανένα πρόβλημα. Συνεχίζουμε να κάνουμε αυτό που κάνουμε… δηλαδή τίποτα ουσιαστικό… το προκαθορισμένο συστηματικό μπλα μπλα με ολίγων scan.

Η δική μου εντύπωση μετά από όλα αυτά που διάβασα, όσο είδα και κατάλαβα, είναι το τα λινκ με την αρχική τους σχεδίαση πρακτικά από άποψη δυναμικού και τεχνικών δυσκολιών ΔΕΝ βγαίνουν. Πάμε στο plan Β για να γίνει τελικά η ζεύξη αυτού του ιδρύματος πραγματικότητα….

Μακάρι να ήταν μεγαλύτερη η μέρα αυτό τον καιρό και να μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ μεσοβδόμαδα. Σαββατοκύριακο ποια μαζεύω εκκρεμότητες, πίνω ένα καφέ (αν προλάβω) και να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα συνδράμω όσο μπορώ και εγώ και άλλοι 200 (ο καθένας στην περιοχή του) αν σταματήσει αυτό έργο να είναι πεισματικά οδηγούμενο από ένα σχέδιο που όπως φαίνεται δεν είναι τόσο εφικτό. 

Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος… αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλω… οπότε ας ξεκουνηθούμε να δούμε που θα πέσουν τα λινκ… 
Όπως και να έχει χρόνος μου (λιγοστός αυτό τον καιρό) είναι δικός σας (φαντάζομαι και πολλών άλλων) οπότε θελήσετε να κάνουμε κάποια σοβαρή δουλειά εκτός από το κουβάλημα laptop και το αγνάντεμα ταράτσας με τσιγάρο… είμαι σίγουρος ότι με κάποιο τρόπο μπορούμε να το επισπεύσουμε…

Morpheus και apoikos voted και από μένα…. Με άπλετη βοήθεια πάνω σε ζεύξεις, χέρια, MT, security, routing, εξοπλισμό και ότι μπορεί να τους λείπει από εμπειρία, γνώσεις και υλικό… full backup … ούτε δευτερόλεπτο call me anytime…  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Ξαναδιάβασα τα δύο προηγούμενα posts μου για να σιγουρευτώ οτι δεν έγραψα κάτι διαφορετικό απο αυτό που εννοώ. Εμένα μου φαίνονται σαφή αλλα ας τα ξαναπώ:
ΝΑΙ στα links με αξιοπιστους κόμβους AWMN
ΝΑΙ στην προσπαθεια για απευθειας links
ΝΑΙ στην χρήση κρυπτογράφησης σε κάθε περίπτωση (IPSec κλπ)

Δηλαδή: Κοιτάμε αν βγαίνουν απευθειας links, (στα μελίσσια μενει να γινει ενα scan απο άλλο ευνοικότερο σημείο προς Νότο όταν υπάρχει ενα AP στο Περιστέρι), ενώ ταυτόχρονα δημιουργούμε τουλάχιστον ένα Link με awmn για backup. Σε κάθε περιπτωση χρησιμοποιούμε καποιο VPN. Οι κόμβοι του XτΠ δεν χρησιμοποιούνται απο το AWMN, δλδ δεν ρουτάρουν κίνηση.

Εν προκειμένω στα Μελίσσια υπάρχει εδω και αρκετο καιρο ενα link με xrg, που δουλευει. Επιπλέον υπάρχει ενδεχομένως δυνατότητα για link με Περιστέρι. Πιστεύω πως μεχρι να εξετασθει και να απορριφθει αυτη η δυνατότητα δεν χρειάζεται αλλο link με AWMN, όταν μαλλιστα οι άλλοι κόμβοι ειναι ακομα εντελώς ασύνδετοι. Άρα ας επικεντρώσουμε τις προσπάθειες μας στους άλλους κόμβους προς το παρόν.
Το να βγαλουμε αλλα 2-3 Links απο τα Μελλίσια δεν ειναι δυσκολο, αλλά σε αυτη τη φαση δεν εχει και νοημα νομίζω.

Και βέβαια, κάποια στιγμή, απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη, όπως έγινε με το link με xrg τα σπιτια θα συνδεθουν. Για να ειναι χρήσιμη και αποτελεσματικη η διασύνδεση όμως χρειάζεται επιπλέον βοήθεια σε εφαρμογές και υποστήριξη. Έχει ακουστεί και το Hellug ως πιο έμπειροι στον τομέα εφαρμογών. Όσοι έχουν τις γνώσεις και τις γνωριμιες (εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω τιποτα) ας ξεκινησουν παράλληλα και αυτην την προσπαθεια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μην ρουταρουν τα μηχανήματα... Ενω αν όλο το traffic είναι secure θα γίνει η ζωή μας ποιο εύκολη...

Για τι εφαρμογές μιλάς?  ::

----------


## smarag

Πρίν απο λίγο ολοκληρώθηκε η τοποθέτηση ενός Wrap που μας έδωσε ο ((petzi)eyxaristoyme) και μίας κεραίας Sector του ((papashark)eyxaristoyme) και απο μένα το εξωτερικό αδιάβροχο κουτί και καλώδια μαζι με εναν πρόχειρο ιστό τηλεώρασης στο σπίτι του ΧτΠ στο περιστέρι. 

Αναμένουμε απο μελίσσια για το scan απο το σημείο που γνωρίζει ο [email protected] Το SSID είναι : HtPC_Peristeri_Ap στο κανάλι 6.

----------


## [email protected]

Πολύ ωραία!
Εγώ διαθέτω μια Stella για scan, και κάποια μετρα καλώδιο RG58 με ετοιμα βυσματα, για σκαν πιστευω αρκούν, μαζι με καποια PCMCIA καρτα και Pigtail που χρειαζομαστε.

Αν πούμε για Κυριακή πρωί μπορεί καποιο που διαθετει PCMCIA + pigtail να ερθει ωστε να γινει το σκαν?

Όσο για τις εφαρμογές (@NetTraptor) δεν εχω και εγω σαφη εικονα στο μυαλό μου, θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε και με τους ανθρώπους του ΧτΠ για να μας πουν τις ανάγκες τους. Μια πρώτη ιδέα που ειχε ριξει ο papashark απο την πρώτη συνάντηση ειναι το ηλεκτρονικό πρωτοκολο. Ειναι απλό στην υλοποίηση για όποιον ασχολειται με php/sql κλπ, θα τους ειναι πολύ χρήσιμο πιστεύω, και βλέποντας το να δουλεύει θα πεισθούν για την αποτελεσματικότητα του δικτύου.

----------


## dti

> Πολύ ωραία!
> Εγώ διαθέτω μια Stella για scan, και κάποια μετρα καλώδιο RG58 με ετοιμα βυσματα, για σκαν πιστευω αρκούν, μαζι με καποια PCMCIA καρτα και Pigtail που χρειαζομαστε.
> 
> Αν πούμε για Κυριακή πρωί μπορεί καποιο που διαθετει PCMCIA + pigtail να ερθει ωστε να γινει το σκαν?


Πιθανότατα θα μπορώ να έλθω εγώ, κατά προτίμηση πριν τις 12:00.
Γιάννη στείλε μου το τηλέφωνό σου με pm για να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## smarag

> Πολύ ωραία!
> Εγώ διαθέτω μια Stella για scan, και κάποια μετρα καλώδιο RG58 με ετοιμα βυσματα, για σκαν πιστευω αρκούν, μαζι με καποια PCMCIA καρτα και Pigtail που χρειαζομαστε.
> 
> Αν πούμε για Κυριακή πρωί μπορεί καποιο που διαθετει PCMCIA + pigtail να ερθει ωστε να γινει το σκαν?
> 
> Όσο για τις εφαρμογές (@NetTraptor) δεν εχω και εγω σαφη εικονα στο μυαλό μου, θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε και με τους ανθρώπους του ΧτΠ για να μας πουν τις ανάγκες τους. Μια πρώτη ιδέα που ειχε ριξει ο papashark απο την πρώτη συνάντηση ειναι το ηλεκτρονικό πρωτοκολο. Ειναι απλό στην υλοποίηση για όποιον ασχολειται με php/sql κλπ, θα τους ειναι πολύ χρήσιμο πιστεύω, και βλέποντας το να δουλεύει θα πεισθούν για την αποτελεσματικότητα του δικτύου.


Ωραία περιμένουμε νέα σας...

----------


## papashark

> Πολύ ωραία!
> Εγώ διαθέτω μια Stella για scan, και κάποια μετρα καλώδιο RG58 με ετοιμα βυσματα, για σκαν πιστευω αρκούν, μαζι με καποια PCMCIA καρτα και Pigtail που χρειαζομαστε.
> 
> Αν πούμε για Κυριακή πρωί μπορεί καποιο που διαθετει PCMCIA + pigtail να ερθει ωστε να γινει το σκαν?
> 
> Όσο για τις εφαρμογές (@NetTraptor) δεν εχω και εγω σαφη εικονα στο μυαλό μου, θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε και με τους ανθρώπους του ΧτΠ για να μας πουν τις ανάγκες τους. Μια πρώτη ιδέα που ειχε ριξει ο papashark απο την πρώτη συνάντηση ειναι το ηλεκτρονικό πρωτοκολο. Ειναι απλό στην υλοποίηση για όποιον ασχολειται με php/sql κλπ, θα τους ειναι πολύ χρήσιμο πιστεύω, και βλέποντας το να δουλεύει θα πεισθούν για την αποτελεσματικότητα του δικτύου.


Από ότο θυμάμαι μαζί είμασταν όταν συζητάγαμε για ποιό ήταν το εναλλακτικό σημείο ?

Πρέπει να βρείτε και έναν ιστό να ανεβάσετε ψηλά την κεραία  :: 

(αν πάρετε τον 6μετρο που είναι εκεί, καλό θα είναι να έχετε παρέα γιατί θα έχει κρύο και θα σας φύγουν τα χέρια)

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Πολύ ωραία!
> Εγώ διαθέτω μια Stella για scan, και κάποια μετρα καλώδιο RG58 με ετοιμα βυσματα, για σκαν πιστευω αρκούν, μαζι με καποια PCMCIA καρτα και Pigtail που χρειαζομαστε.
> 
> Αν πούμε για Κυριακή πρωί μπορεί καποιο που διαθετει PCMCIA + pigtail να ερθει ωστε να γινει το σκαν?
> 
> Όσο για τις εφαρμογές (@NetTraptor) δεν εχω και εγω σαφη εικονα στο μυαλό μου, θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε και με τους ανθρώπους του ΧτΠ για να μας πουν τις ανάγκες τους. Μια πρώτη ιδέα που ειχε ριξει ο papashark απο την πρώτη συνάντηση ειναι το ηλεκτρονικό πρωτοκολο. Ειναι απλό στην υλοποίηση για όποιον ασχολειται με php/sql κλπ, θα τους ειναι πολύ χρήσιμο πιστεύω, και βλέποντας το να δουλεύει θα πεισθούν για την αποτελεσματικότητα του δικτύου.
> 
> ...


ΚΑΝΩ ΚΕΦΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΝΩ ΙΣΤΟ ΜΕ ΚΡΥΟ.ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ?

----------


## [email protected]

Για Κυριακή πρωί έχουμε πει με τον Δαμιανό, και συγκεκριμενα σχετικα νωρίς, πριν τις 12. Όσοι μπορειτε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ.

Έχω ενα αλλουμινένιο κοντάρι για καθαρισμα τζαμιών που ειναι 5-6 μετρα και μια stella θα τη σηκωσει. Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει και ο ιστός.

----------


## [email protected]

ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 3/2
Θα βρεθούμε με τον Δαμιανό στο σπίτι του ΧτΠ στις 12 το μεσημερι για σκαν. Εξοπλισμος υπάρχει γενικά εκτός απο κάποια κεραια 2.4 > 15 dbi που έχουμε.

Όσοι μπορούν ας έρθουν γιατι θα χρειαστούμε μερικά χερια ακόμα (πρέπει να κανουμε scan με ιστό)
Στείλτε PM για να ανταλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα, θα τα δω αργα το βραδυ ή αυριο το πρωί

----------


## ALTAiR

> ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 3/2
> Θα βρεθούμε με τον Δαμιανό στο σπίτι του ΧτΠ στις 12 το μεσημερι για σκαν. Εξοπλισμος υπάρχει γενικά εκτός απο κάποια κεραια 2.4 > 15 dbi που έχουμε.
> 
> Όσοι μπορούν ας έρθουν γιατι θα χρειαστούμε μερικά χερια ακόμα (πρέπει να κανουμε scan με ιστό)
> Στείλτε PM για να ανταλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα, θα τα δω αργα το βραδυ ή αυριο το πρωί


Θα προσπαθήσω, αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα λόγω χρόνου...
Feeder Yagi στα 2.4GHz το χρειάζεστε?

----------


## dti

Πραγματοποιήθηκε το scan παρέα με τον Γιάννη με πολύ κρύο και ψιλόβροχο σε διάφορα σημεία του χώρου που είχαν καλύτερη οπτική επαφή προς τα δυτικά.
Δυστυχώς δεν πιάσαμε κάτι από το Περιστέρι. Πιάσαμε όμως igna & nikpet που δεν είχαμε πιάσει την προηγούμενη φορά στο scan από την ταράτσα. Και οι 2 είναι σχετικά κοντά αλλά λίγο πιο βόρεια από το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού στο Περιστέρι. 
Το scan πραγματοποιήθηκε με ιστό ύψους περίπου 4 μ. και κεραία cisco yagi 14 dbi. Δεν ξέρω αν θα είχαμε κάποιο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε 24άρες κεραίες και από τις 2 πλευρές...

----------


## smarag

Μπορεί να πάει κάποιος στο σπίτι φιλοξενίας του ΧτΠ και να τερματίσει το καλώδιο UTP απο την μονάδα που έχετε βάλει ? 

Επειτα να μας δώσετε μια IP για το PC εκει πέρα ώστε να δώσουμε στον Σπύρο να σετάρει το εκεί PC όπως το θέλουν.

----------


## dti

Το καλώδιο είχε φθάσει στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού και είχε τερματιστεί με πατέντα που είχε κάνει ο wireless_surfer, μέχρι να οριστικοποιηθεί η θέση του pc στο χώρο (πιθανόν σε κάποιο γραφείο δίπλα στην κουζίνα). 
Αν αυτό έχει κανονιστεί, πάμε και το φτιάχνουμε. 
Τότε δεν είχαμε πρέσσα μαζί μας, αυτή τη φορά θα κανονίσουμε να έχουμε.

----------


## smarag

Αυτο λέω είναι στο δωμάτιο τον κ.λειτουργών το pc αν ρωτήσετε θα σας πούν που είναι ένα pc είναι μόνο αυτο να συνδεθεί εκει πέρα.

----------


## [email protected]

OK, αν καταλαβαινω καλά χρειάζεται να σετάρουμε ενα PC ώστε να συνδεθει ενσύρματα με το routerboard, αφου τερματίσουμε σωστά το καλώδιο.

Αν το PC έχει ηδη λειτουργικο και απλα μενουν οι ρυθμισεις δικτυου + τερμάτισμα καλωδίου μπορώ να πεταχτώ εγώ κάποιο απόγευμα, ίσως και σήμερα. 

smarag θα σου στειλω pm με IP, password κλπ.

Πήρα στο wind το 10.35.170.0 για τον κομβο 10735, αλλα προς το παρον το subnet δεν χρησιμοποιειται και δεν ρουταρεται.

Με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω νομίζω οτι στην τελικη μορφή του το δικτυο του ΧτΠ (όλων των σπιτιών) καλό θα ήταν να παίζει πάνω από VPN σε άσχετα subnets (πχ 192.168.χ.χ) και τις 10αρες IPs να τις έχουν μονο οι routers που θα συνδέονται στο AWMN.

----------


## acoul

Παίδες χωρίς πλάκα, καλό AntiVirus και AntiPhishing για να μην τρέχουμε αργότερα ... ή καλύτερα desktop linux !!

----------


## smarag

> OK, αν καταλαβαινω καλά χρειάζεται να σετάρουμε ενα PC ώστε να συνδεθει ενσύρματα με το routerboard, αφου τερματίσουμε σωστά το καλώδιο.
> 
> Αν το PC έχει ηδη λειτουργικο και απλα μενουν οι ρυθμισεις δικτυου + τερμάτισμα καλωδίου μπορώ να πεταχτώ εγώ κάποιο απόγευμα, ίσως και σήμερα. 
> 
> smarag θα σου στειλω pm με IP, password κλπ.
> 
> Πήρα στο wind το 10.35.170.0 για τον κομβο 10735, αλλα προς το παρον το subnet δεν χρησιμοποιειται και δεν ρουταρεται.
> 
> Με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω νομίζω οτι στην τελικη μορφή του το δικτυο του ΧτΠ (όλων των σπιτιών) καλό θα ήταν να παίζει πάνω από VPN σε άσχετα subnets (πχ 192.168.χ.χ) και τις 10αρες IPs να τις έχουν μονο οι routers που θα συνδέονται στο AWMN.


Στο δίκτυο τους το σχέδιο διευθύνσεων που έχει το ΧτΠ είναι ίδη σε 192.168.χ.χ οπότε αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει.

Στείλε μου με pm και θα είναι ολα οκ.

----------


## [email protected]

Νομίζω πως για την ώρα το NAT και η αποφυγη Internet Explorer / Outlook θα ειναι αρκετη.

----------


## smarag

> Παίδες χωρίς πλάκα, καλό AntiVirus και AntiPhishing για να μην τρέχουμε αργότερα ... ή καλύτερα desktop linux !!


Χρησιμοποιήουν απο όσο γνωρίζω το NOD32 και κάποιο άλλο Firewall.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Νομίζω πως για την ώρα το NAT και η αποφυγη Internet Explorer / Outlook θα ειναι αρκετη.


Johnny πάμε μαζί για το καλωδιάκι, φέρνω πρέσα και βυσματάκια... Στείλε pm, να μην είσαι μόνος σου.

----------


## noisyjohn

έχουν ξεμείνει διάφορα υλικά, μνήμες, κάρτες δικτύου, mobo κτλ
Kαλό θα ήταν να μπεί ένα χωριστό pc για firewall (σκέφτομαι κάτι σαν το http://www.ipcop.org σε PII).
dns
dhcp
pppsetup
proxy
wireless
Αν χρειαστείτε κάτι στείλτε pm.

----------


## ALTAiR

Αν χρειαστείτε κάτι στείλτε pm.[/quote]
Περάσαμε με τον morpheus_me το καλώδιο από το RB στο σπίτι, συνδέθηκε το PoE έγινε ping η Ip του RB, όλα ΟΚ. Μας παίδεψε λίγο αλλά τελικώς όλα καλά. Τα παιδιά στο σπίτι το τσικνίσανε με σουβλακάκι και πιτούλα. Κανα δυό πιτσιρίκια μας βοηθήσανε κιόλας, κανα δυό μας κλωτσάγανε, πλάκα είχε. Ένα μεγαλύτερο από τα άλλα με ρώτησε τι κάνουμε και του απάντησα ότι θα ενώσουμε τους Η/Υ από όλα τα χαμόγελα του παιδιού από τον αέρα και άρχιζε και φώναζε , ψέμαααααα, ψέμαααα. Μας παίρνανε τα εργαλεία!!! Χαρούμενη ατμόσφαιρα, bravo στον κόσμο που βοηθάει εκεί.

@noisy

Δεν ξέρω να σου πω σχετικά με το τι πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ακόμη εκεί.
Καλύτερα να απαντήσουνε ο morpheus_me και ο dti. 
Σου περισσεύει καμια TFT 42" που χρειάζομαι? H καλύτερα καμια Apple Cinema Display? Δανεική για 6-7 χρόνια μόνο.  ::   ::   ::  


A, την επόμενη φορά να πάρουμε μαζί μας τάιραπς...

----------


## noisyjohn

> .......
> Kαλό θα ήταν να μπεί ένα χωριστό pc για firewall (σκέφτομαι κάτι σαν το http://www.ipcop.org σε PII)
> Αν χρειαστείτε κάτι στείλτε pm.





> Περάσαμε με τον morpheus_me το καλώδιο από το RB στο σπίτι, .....
> @noisy
> 
> Δεν ξέρω να σου πω σχετικά με το τι πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ακόμη εκεί.
> Καλύτερα να απαντήσουνε ο morpheus_me και ο dti. 
> Σου περισσεύει καμια TFT 42" που χρειάζομαι? H καλύτερα καμια Apple Cinema Display? Δανεική για 6-7 χρόνια μόνο.    
> 
> 
> A, την επόμενη φορά να πάρουμε μαζί μας τάιραπς...


Το ipcop το θεωρώ καλή ιδέα, υποστηρίζει free plugin για parental control με δωρεάν ενημέρωση. Καλή λύση για τα παιδιά. Να το δούμε κάποια στιγμή 
Τάιραπς, τα μόνιμα ξεχασμένα !!! έχω καταφύγει σε απίστευτα, μέχρι και κορδόνια παπουτσιών!
Για οθόνη έχω μία EISA 15'' .., αργότερα θα σου φέρω μία Apple ... για TFT 42'' δεν το συζητάω, αυτές που έχω δεν είναι καλές και δεν θέλω να δυσαρεστήσω φίλους!  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τάιραπς, τα μόνιμα ξεχασμένα !!! έχω καταφύγει σε απίστευτα, μέχρι και κορδόνια παπουτσιών!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Η σύνδεση με το σπιτι έχει χαθει αφού απο την Παρασκευη έχει πεσει ο κόμβος του xrg.

Για τέτοιες ακριβως περιπτώσεις φωνάζουμε οτι πρέπει να γινει ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο για το ΧτΠ. Αυτο το λέω χωρις να θελω να προσβάλλω τον xrg προσωπικά, άλλωστε ερασιτέχνες ειμαστε ολοι μας.

Είναι προφανης η ανάγκη ειτε για dedicated μηχανηματα σε ταράτσες AWMN ώστε να μην πεφτει το δικτυο καθε φορά που κάποιος σκαλίζει κατι στον router του (ξανά, δεν στοχεύω στον xrg, και στο -συστηματικο- σκάλισμα γενικότερα), ειτε ως τελευταια επιλογη την υπαρξη περισσοτερων του ενος links με AWMN ώστε να υπάρχει backup.

ΥΓ: Εκτος των tire-ups στην επομενη επισκεψη στο σπιτι να θυμηθούμε να έχουμε και μια ατσαλίνα, μπας και καταφερουμε να κρύψουμε το καλώδιο πισω απο την ξυλινη επένδυση του τοιχου στο σαλόνι.

----------


## ALTAiR

> ΥΓ: Εκτος των tire-ups στην επομενη επισκεψη στο σπιτι να θυμηθούμε να έχουμε και μια ατσαλίνα, μπας και καταφερουμε να κρύψουμε το καλώδιο πισω απο την ξυλινη επένδυση του τοιχου στο σαλόνι.


Το τελευταίο μάλλον το ξεχνάς, γιατί αν είναι να γίνει, πρέπει να ξηλωθεί ότι φτιάξαμε και πάλι βύσμα και πάλι όλα από την αρχή.

----------


## noisyjohn

> .........
> Είναι προφανης η ανάγκη ειτε για dedicated μηχανηματα σε ταράτσες AWMN ώστε να μην πεφτει το δικτυο καθε φορά που κάποιος σκαλίζει κατι στον router του (ξανά, δεν στοχεύω στον xrg, και στο -συστηματικο- σκάλισμα γενικότερα), ειτε ως τελευταια επιλογη την υπαρξη περισσοτερων του ενος links με AWMN ώστε να υπάρχει backup.
> ......


++ Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. Είμαστε ερασιτέχνες και επομένως τα σκαλίζουμε. Επι πλέον δεν είναι σωστό για όσους αναλάβουν τα ενδιάμεσα links να γίνει η ζωή τους δύσκολη από πλευράς πειραματισμού και δοκιμών. Είναι αρκετή η συμμετοχή τους στην παροχή θέσης και (ίσως) τεχνικής υποστήριξης.
Μεταξύ dedicated εξοπλισμού και backup-links, προτιμώ το πρώτο. Η αναζήτηση και εγκατάσταση εναλλακτικών links είναι χρονοβόρα χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο οτι σε βάθος χρόνου θα εξασφαλίσει όλες οι απαραίτητες διασυνδέσεις. Αν μάλιστα υπολογίσουμε 70% περισσότερους κόμβους με κόστος 2Χ 100 ευρώ τουλάχιστον (κάρτα + πιάτο + καλώδιο + υλικά) τα εναλλακτικά links μάλλον θα κοστίσουν περισσότερο από ανεξάρτητα routerboards και λιγότερες διασυνδέσεις. H πρώτη επιλογή με MikroTik RouterBoard 532 πιθανόν δεν είναι η καλύτερη. Καλό θα ήταν σε αυτό το σημείο να ξαναδούμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις.

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> ΥΓ: Εκτος των tire-ups στην επομενη επισκεψη στο σπιτι να θυμηθούμε να έχουμε και μια ατσαλίνα, μπας και καταφερουμε να κρύψουμε το καλώδιο πισω απο την ξυλινη επένδυση του τοιχου στο σαλόνι.
> 
> 
> Το τελευταίο μάλλον το ξεχνάς, γιατί αν είναι να γίνει, πρέπει να ξηλωθεί ότι φτιάξαμε και πάλι βύσμα και πάλι όλα από την αρχή.


Δεν χρειάζεται απαραιτητα να βγει το βυσμα, αλλα ακομα και να χρειάζεται δεν ειναι κατι που συνολικα θα παρει πανω απο μιση ωρα.




> H πρώτη επιλογή με MikroTik RouterBoard 532 πιθανόν δεν είναι η καλύτερη. Καλό θα ήταν σε αυτό το σημείο να ξαναδούμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις.


Πως το εννοείς αυτό; Έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάτι καλύτερο απο Routerboard?
(Εκτός απο PC εννοείται, που απαιτεί πιο βαρβάτη εγκατάσταση και θα επιβαρύνει τους ενδιάμεσους κόμβους με μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση)
Έχε υποψιν σου οτι μιλάμε για διασύνδεση 2-3 υπολογιστών σε κάθε σπιτι, αρα δεν χρειάζεται τρομερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## noisyjohn

> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> H πρώτη επιλογή με MikroTik RouterBoard 532 πιθανόν δεν είναι η καλύτερη. Καλό θα ήταν σε αυτό το σημείο να ξαναδούμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις.
> ...


Σωστό, sorry, στη περίπτωση αυτή οι τιμές απογειώνονται, τις είχα ξεχάσει:
RouterBoard 230 *297.50 €* (χωρίς OS) CPU 266 Mhz NSC SC1100 system on a chip CPU (Pentium MMX architecture)
RouterBoard 532 *165.41 €* (OS level 4) CPU MIPS 32 4Kc based 200MHz-333MHz

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά απο την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι και εγώ διαθέσιμος και να βοηθήσω και να συμμετέχω οικονομικά και σε εξοπλισμό,
και να διαθέσω και Interface για την μια έξτρα εναλλακτική διασύνδεση ...

Κατά την γνώμη μου ακόμα εκκρεμεί και το συμμάζεμα χρημάτων προς noisyjhon που ο άνθρωπος έχει ξηλωθεί μόνος του οικονομικά,
να το δούμε και να συμμετέχουμε οι τριγύρω όποιοι κοντινοί μπορούμε...
 ::  

Μηχανήματα εκτός των routerboard μπορούμε να χρεισημοποιήσουμε και πολλά motherboard P3 με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ...  ::

----------


## dti

> Κατά την γνώμη μου ακόμα εκκρεμεί και το συμμάζεμα χρημάτων προς noisyjhon που ο άνθρωπος έχει ξηλωθεί μόνος του οικονομικά,
> να το δούμε και να συμμετέχουμε οι τριγύρο όποιο κοντινοί μπορούμε...


Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι έχει μαζευτεί κι ένα ποσό γύρω στα 109 ευρώ από την ομαδική παραγγελία των nortel. Τα χρήματα είναι στη διάθεση του noisyjohn από μένα, εκτός κι αν επιλεχθεί κάτι άλλο.

----------


## [email protected]

> Μηχανήματα εκτός των routerboard μπορούμε να χρεισημοποιήσουμε και πολλά motherboard P3 με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ...


Τα ~50-60Watt τουλάχιστον που θελει ενα P3 στα 12V σημαινουν 4-5Amperes, τα οποια δεν μπορουν να περασουν απο το UTP!
Εγώ νομίζω πως το routerboard που υπάρχει ηδη ειναι υπεραρκετο, έχοντας υποψιν οτι ο κομβος δεν θα ρουτάρει κινηση και θα επικοινωνει με 2-3 αλλα σπιτια του ΧτΠ.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Μηχανήματα εκτός των routerboard μπορούμε να χρεισημοποιήσουμε και πολλά motherboard P3 με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ... 
> 
> 
> Τα ~50-60Watt τουλάχιστον που θελει ενα P3 στα 12V σημαινουν 4-5Amperes, τα οποια δεν μπορουν να περασουν απο το UTP!
> Εγώ νομίζω πως το routerboard που υπάρχει ηδη ειναι υπεραρκετο, έχοντας υποψιν οτι ο κομβος δεν θα ρουτάρει κινηση και θα επικοινωνει με 2-3 αλλα σπιτια του ΧτΠ.


Και με φθηνό καλώδιο ηλεκτρολογικό που όμως απλό DC θα μεταφέρει μπορεί να γίνει...,
όχι για αυτό αλλά για ρουτερ στο μέλλον...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ......
> Κατά την γνώμη μου ακόμα εκκρεμεί και το συμμάζεμα χρημάτων προς noisyjohn


Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για την σκέψη, αλλά για το θέμα έχω απαντήσει και έχει λήξει ... να τελειώνουμε αυτό που αρχίσαμε:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... &start=120
χρήματα ξαναβγαίνουν.. χρόνο δεν βρίσκω. Ελπίζω στο επόμενο μαστόρεμα να είμαι και εγώ  :: 



> Μηχανήματα εκτός των routerboard μπορούμε να χρεισημοποιήσουμε και πολλά motherboard P3 με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ...


...Να το σκεφτούμε, με CF αντί για δίσκο η κατανάλωση θα πάει γύρω στα 15 - 25 watt (40 watt σε φουλ cpu load)

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Μηχανήματα εκτός των routerboard μπορούμε να χρεισημοποιήσουμε και πολλά motherboard P3 με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ... 
> 
> 
> Τα ~50-60Watt τουλάχιστον που θελει ενα P3 στα 12V σημαινουν 4-5Amperes, τα οποια δεν μπορουν να περασουν απο το UTP!
> Εγώ νομίζω πως το routerboard που υπάρχει ηδη ειναι υπεραρκετο, έχοντας υποψιν οτι ο κομβος δεν θα ρουτάρει κινηση και θα επικοινωνει με 2-3 αλλα σπιτια του ΧτΠ.


Και μία σκέψη που μου ήρθε (διορθώστε αν λέω πατάτα): Υπάρχει απλός εξοπλισμός για ενεργούς repeaters; Νομίζω οτι έτσι η λύση θα απλουστευτεί, τουλάχιστον για τους ενδιάμεσους.

----------


## ALTAiR

> με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ...


Δεν το κάνεις πιο λιανά αυτό, μιας και ακούγεται όμορφο?

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Ενα routerboard (ή και wrap ισως αρκει) με bridged τα δυο wlan interfaces. Ουτε BGP, ουτε firewall ουτε CPU load

----------


## NetTraptor

Συνεννοήθηκα ένα Link με τον Aivanet που είναι ποιο χαλαρός σε Interface από τον trackman και με πολύ καλή οπτική προς εκείνο το σημείο…

Κανονίστε πότε θέλετε να κάνουμε το doooo να γυρίσουμε το άλλο πιάτο…

Πρέπει να βρούμε και ένα PCακι Router σιγά σιγά για εκεί…

Με το PC θα μπορέσουμε να σηκώσουμε περισσότερα λινκ αν χρειαστεί. 

Αν έχετε τον χρόνο επικεντρωθείτε στους άλλους κόμβους ώστε να προχωρήσει το θέμα… Θεωρητικά από εδώ κλείσαμε…  ::  

Και όχι σκαν και ξανά σκαν και φανφάρες… λινκ το ένα πίσω από το άλλο  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πρέπει να βρούμε και ένα PCακι Router σιγά σιγά για εκεί…


Αν και θεωρώ καλύτερη λύση (ποιό αξιόπιστη) το routerboard, βρείτε ένα PCάκι να το βάλω μέσα σε ένα από τα ηλεκτρολιγικά κουτιά που έχουμε ήδη τρυπημένα (ή να σας δώσω το κουτί να το βάλετε εσείς)

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πρέπει να βρούμε και ένα PCακι Router σιγά σιγά για εκεί…
> 
> 
> Αν και θεωρώ καλύτερη λύση (ποιό αξιόπιστη) το routerboard, βρείτε ένα PCάκι να το βάλω μέσα σε ένα από τα ηλεκτρολιγικά κουτιά που έχουμε ήδη τρυπημένα (ή να σας δώσω το κουτί να το βάλετε εσείς)


Και εγώ πιστευω πως *για τις συγκεκριμενες αναγκες του ΧτΠ* τα embedded ειναι καλυτερη λύση.
Μιλάμε ουσιαστικα για ενα leaf node που δε θα ρουτάρει κίνηση αλλη περα απο το VPN του ΧτΠ και θα έχει ενα 2ο (η και 3ο) Link ως backup. Αν βαλουμε ενα linuxακι στο RB μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε απλα στατικο routing με ενα scriptaκι που θα τσεκαρει τακτικα το κυριο link και αν αυτο πεσει να το γυρναει στο επομενο backup. Ουτε BGP ουτε τιποτα.
Και ετσι έχουμε τα καλα του embedded (μικρη καταναλωση, αξιοπιστια, ευκολη και *υπάρχουσα* εγκατάσταση - μην πετάξουμε την προσφορα του noisyjohn στα σκουπίδια)

Όσο για τους repeaters μια απο τα ιδια (embedded, ισως και wrap αρκει) με bridged δυο wlan interfaces

Το θεμα ειναι συζητησιμο βεβαια, αλλα διαισθάνομαι οτι η ποικιλια αποψεων υπάρχει οχι γυρω απο το τεχνικο θεμα, αλλα γυρω απο την πολιτικη που θα ακολουθησουμε ως προς τους κόμβους του ΧτΠ. Εγώ εχω στο μυαλό μου αυτο που εξαρχής είχε τεθει ως στοχος, δλδ ενα οσο το δυνατον πιο ανεξαρτητο, αξιοπιστο και ασφαλες δικτυο για το ΧτΠ, που θα προσφερθει αφιλοκερδώς, χωρις κουμπαριες και ανταλλαγματα. Με βαση αυτο το στόχο έκανα και τις παραπάνω προτάσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Και με το ΜΤ γίνονται αυτά που λες, χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι που και αυτοί με ευκολία θα χειρίζονται  ::

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ ακομα καλύτερα.
Η ευκολία χρήσης ειναι σιγουρα ενας βασικός στόχος.
Άρα ο κόμβος μενει όπως ειναι και χρειαζόμαστε απλα άλλο ενα πιατο-feeder για να βγει το δευτερο λινκ. (Καλώδιο υπάρχει πολύ περίσσευμα απο την προσφορά του nvak. Μπορώ να παρω βυσματα και να το εχω ετοιμο για την εγκατάσταση)

Όσο για το Link με Aivanet, μηπως θα ηταν καλύτερα να κοιτάξουμε προς κάποιον πιο νότιο κόμβο, που θα δει κατευθειαν περιστέρι; Με το Δαμιανο στο σκαν πιάσαμε έως και Πετρούπολη μεσα απο τα δεντρα, πιθανοτατα αυτο μπορει να γινει και απο τον ιστο στην ταράτσα. Επιπλεον υπάρχει και η "άλλη" μερια προς ζωγράφου κλπ που μπορει να εξυπηρετήσει.

----------


## papashark

To Περιστέρι βλέπει και τις 2 μεριές άνετα. Αν βρούμε κάποιον που θα σηκώσει 2 λινκ και έχει οπτική και προς τις 2 μεριές, μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε.

Η sector που είναι στο Περιστέρι έχει 90 μοίρες άνοιγμα κεντραρισμένη στα Μελίσσια. Πείτε μας άμα θέλετε να την στρέψουμε προς κάπου αλλού  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Η πολιτική που είχαμε σκεφτεί και συμφώνησα και έγω από την αρχή είναι πολύ optimistic σε επίπεδο RF (δηλαδή τα Link) και πολύ pessimistic όσων αφορά την αξιοπιστία και την ασφάλεια που μπορούμε να παρέχουμε μέσο encrypted tunnel over AWMN.

Ο μόνος εφικτός τρόπος θα ήταν να κατασκευασθούν και υλοποιηθούν σχέδια πολύ μεγαλύτερης χρηματικής αξίας, ενώ τα απευθείας λινκ μπορεί να ήταν αδύνατα.

Μην παιδευόμαστε… Στήνουμε απλούς κόμβους… με κάποια λίγο ποιο μαζεμένα requirements. Full BGP, Full encryption για το private traffic, σχετική αξιοπιστία εξοπλισμού και κατασκευής.

Αν εξακολουθούμε να μην πιστεύουμε ότι η λύση που έχουμε δώσει στον εαυτό μας μετά από 3 και βαλε χρόνια αναζήτησης δεν είναι και τόσο καλή για άλλους… εεεεε τι να πω…

Αφού έχουμε κάτι σε full swing κοιτάζουμε και τα prive link… αλλιώς καλά Χριστούγεννα. Εννοείται ότι όλα είναι ρευστά και μπορούν να αλλάζουν ανά πάσα στιγμή προς το καλύτερο και το ιδανικό  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Μην παιδευόμαστε… Στήνουμε απλούς κόμβους… με κάποια λίγο ποιο μαζεμένα requirements. Full BGP, Full encryption για το private traffic, σχετική αξιοπιστία εξοπλισμού και κατασκευής.
> 
> Αν εξακολουθούμε να μην πιστεύουμε ότι η λύση που έχουμε δώσει στον εαυτό μας μετά από 3 και βαλε χρόνια αναζήτησης δεν είναι και τόσο καλή για άλλους… εεεεε τι να πω…


Πιθανόν φταίω εγώ, αλλα δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω την επιμονή στη χρήση του κόμβου απο το AWMN.
Η λύση που εχουμε καταλήξει ειναι για κόμβους AWMN, στο ΧτΠ ομως οπως εξαρχής ειπαμε δεν παμε να βγαλουμε κόμβους AWMN, αλλα να χρησιμοποιησουμε το AWMN για εναν καλοπροαιρετο σκοπο. Άρα μπορούμε να κανουμε κάποιες εκπτώσεις σε ορισμένους τομείς, οπως το BGP και να δωσουμε περισσοτερο βαρος σε άλλους (ασφάλεια, αξιοπιστια, ευκολια χρήσης, κατανάλωση, διακριτικότητα-νομιμοτητα κλπ)
Τόσο πολύ καιγόμαστε για άλλον εναν κόμβο στα Μελίσσια (που ουτως η αλλως ειναι προβληματικος εξαρχης για χρηση AWMN λόγω δυσκολης επισκεψιμοτητας κλπ);

Εγώ όσο και αν χαιρομαι που συμβάλλω όσο μπορώ, δεν νιώθω άνετα να πηγαινω συχνα για ταρατσάδα εκει, και οσες φορές χρειάζεται να παω προσέχω να ειμαι οσο πιο διακριτικος γινεται, χωρις να αναστατώνω τους ανθρώπους του σπιτιού ή να δημιουργώ επικίνδυνες καταστασεις επειδή πχ ξέχασα ενα κατσαβιδι στο σαλόνι που παίζουν τα παιδιά.

Πάντως νομίζω συμφωνουμε οτι η επόμενη κίνηση ειναι ενα δευτερο link με κόμβο που να εξυπηρετει

----------


## NetTraptor

Επειδή έχουν εξηγηθεί οι λόγοι για τους οποίους οδηγούμαστε σε αυτή την απόφαση, ενώ παράλληλα έχουμε εξηγηθεί για τα θέματα ασφαλείας, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο κωλυσιεργίας, άπειρων σκαν, άπειρων συζητήσεων και και και και

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν διαφώνησε κανείς ότι καλό θα ήταν να ήταν αυτόνομο το δίκτυο.. αλλά ρεαλιστικά δεν γίνεται !!!! Απλά 

Take it or leave it… στην δεύτερη περίπτωση απλά δεν έχει σημασία να ασχολούμαστε ποια… δεν έχει νόημα…  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο η μαυρο όμως. Υπάρχει η ιδανικη λυση των απευθειας Links, υπάρχει η λύση της συνδεσης με πολλά hops αλλα με dedicated repeaters σε ταράτσες AWMN, η συνδεση μεσω AWMN ως carrier για ενα VPN, και υπάρχει και η επιλογής δημιουργίας κανονικών κόμβων AWMN με την "λύση που έχουμε δώσει στον εαυτό μας μετά από 3 και βαλε χρόνια αναζήτησης" που απλώς θα τυχαινει να εχουν και ενα VPN μεταξύ των σπιτιών του ΧτΠ. Η σειρά πάει απο την πιο ανεξάρτητη-ασφαλή-αξιόπιστη προς την λιγότερο.

Δεν καταλαβαινω πως απο την πρώτη (ιδανική) λύση, που εχει αποδειχθει δύσκολη έως αδύνατη, πηδάμε κατευθειαν στην τέταρτη.

Η αναγκη να μπουν κόμβοι AWMN στη μεση για να βγουν τα λινκς ειναι προφανης πλεον. Με καλη επιλογή μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε ομως τον αριθμο αυτό στο ελάχιστο (πχ ενας μεταξυ Μελισσίων-Περιστερίου), οπότε υπάρχει και η οικονομική δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιηθούν και ανεξαρτητα μηχανακια.

Και εγώ προτιμώ τις πράξεις απο τα λόγια, αλλα όχι στο στυλ "τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά να θάψουμε 5-6". Άλλωστε, οπως φαίνεται να συμφωνούμε τα Μελίσσια δεν ειναι ο αδύναμος κρίκος του δικτύου.

Εν κατακλείδι εγώ πιστεύω πως μια προσεκτική επιλογή κόμβου μεταξύ Μελισσίων και Περιστερίου ειναι αυτό που πρέπει να ψάξουμε. Άλλωστε συνδεση με AWMN τα Μελισσια έχουν αρκετο καιρο, αλλα δεν αξιοποιείται (εδώ έρχονται και οι υπηρεσίες που λέγαμε).

----------


## NetTraptor

Πραγματικά παραλογιζόμαστε... στον καλύτερο κόμβο από όλους που εχει πολλά χέρια διαθέσιμα δίπλα και καλό backbone να τον υποστηρίξει ... παιδευόμαστε 3 μήνες τώρα... Με τα προεκλογικά, τα προλινκ, τα προσκαν, τις άλλες πάντες που δεν έχουν κάνει σχεδόν τίποτα κτλ κτλ...

Τι repeaters, επιλογές και πράσινα άλογα .... ξυπνήστε!

κάνω ΤΟΣΟ λάθος...

Πάμε .....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> με ιδανική πατέντα για το ρεύμα μέσω UTP περνώντας το απο ένα συνηθισμένο τροφοδοτικό κάτω AC-DC και μετά στέλνοντάς το απάνω με DC σε Pico PSU ... 
> 
> 
> Δεν το κάνεις πιο λιανά αυτό, μιας και ακούγεται όμορφο?


θα το ζωγραφίσω απο κοντά και θα στο δείξω, και μετά θα το βάλω και εδώ...  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πραγματικά παραλογιζόμαστε... στον καλύτερο κόμβο από όλους που εχει πολλά χέρια διαθέσιμα δίπλα και καλό backbone να τον υποστηρίξει ... παιδευόμαστε 3 μήνες τώρα... Με τα προεκλογικά, τα προλινκ, τα προσκαν, τις άλλες πάντες που δεν έχουν κάνει σχεδόν τίποτα κτλ κτλ...
> 
> Τι repeaters, επιλογές και πράσινα άλογα .... ξυπνήστε!
> 
> κάνω ΤΟΣΟ λάθος...
> 
> Πάμε .....


πράσινα άλογα: θέλει κι' αυτό συζήτηση, προσκαν κτλ... τί το περάσαμε εδώ;  ::

----------


## smarag

Προφανώς το link XtP Mellisia - AWMN είναι DOWN αυτή τι στιγμή καθώς με ενημέρωσαν απο το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού οτί το σπίτι εκεί δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τα υπόλοιπα ενεργά (Νίκαια - Αιγάλεω - Περιστέρι).

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για αυτό απο την εκεί περιοχή ?
Eγώ δοκίμασα να πάω προς το link αυτό και δέν φτάνω απο πειραία.

----------


## xrg

> Προφανώς το link XtP Mellisia - AWMN είναι DOWN αυτή τι στιγμή καθώς με ενημέρωσαν απο το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού οτί το σπίτι εκεί δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τα υπόλοιπα ενεργά (Νίκαια - Αιγάλεω - Περιστέρι).
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για αυτό απο την εκεί περιοχή ?
> Eγώ δοκίμασα να πάω προς το link αυτό και δέν φτάνω απο πειραία.


Εγώ φταίω.. Έχω κατεβάσει το σκληρό μου από τον κόμβο και είμαι κάτω.

----------


## smarag

Okay.

----------


## xrg

Να σου πώ: το είχα πάρει χαλαρά το θέμα γιατί είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι δεν περνάνε υπηρεσίες ακόμα από αυτό το link..
Αν το έχουν ανάγκη τα παιδιά, πείτε μου να είμαι πιό προσεκτικός με τις αλλαγές μου..

----------


## smarag

> Να σου πώ: το είχα πάρει χαλαρά το θέμα γιατί είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι δεν περνάνε υπηρεσίες ακόμα από αυτό το link..
> Αν το έχουν ανάγκη τα παιδιά, πείτε μου να είμαι πιό προσεκτικός με τις αλλαγές μου..


Δεν το δουλεύουν τα παιδία το δίκτυο αλλά το προσωπικό του ΧτΠ, και σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ρωτήσουν γιατι δέν μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν στην Νίκαια τους έβγαζε ένα error και είδα οτι δέν έφτανα εκεί πέρα και τους είπα οτι ειναι εκτός λειτουργίας καποιος κόμβος ενδιάμεσα για να φτάσουμε στα Μελίσσια.

Τίποτα περισσότερο  ::  
Καλό Απόγευμα

----------


## xrg

Τυχαία χτές το βράδυ είδα το σήμα στον κόμβο μου και είδα ότι το link ήταν πεσμένο. Μπορεί και να έχει μείνει έτσι μέρες..
Edit: Το link είναι ακόμα κάτω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι φταίει η άλλη πλευρά. Θα θέλει reboot/restart/format κλπ..

Αν είναι άλλη φορά (ή τώρα) κάτι στο οποίο φταίω εγώ, καλό θα είναι να μου λέτε καμία κουβέντα, γιατί λείπω από το σπίτι, έχω παρατήσει τον κόμβο να δουλεύει μόνος του.
Άντε, να αξιωθώ κι εγώ να βάλω κανα monitoring με alarms..

----------


## smarag

Λογικά μέχρι την παρασκευή λειτουργούσε κανονικά, τώρα θα μάθούμε αύριο αν έχει κάτι πρόβλημα εκεί πέρα και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## smarag

Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ο [email protected] πήγε στο σπίτι στα μελίσσια και είχε βγεί το τροφοδοτικό απο το POE γιαυτό ήταν down το Link τώρα ειναι πάλι σε λειτουργία.

----------


## acoul

> είχε βγεί το τροφοδοτικό απο το POE


δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα πιο υπάκουο τροφοδοτικό ... να μην κάνει του κεφαλιού του ... !!

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> είχε βγεί το τροφοδοτικό απο το POE
> 
> 
> δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα πιο υπάκουο τροφοδοτικό ... να μην κάνει του κεφαλιού του ... !!


  ::   ::   ::  Γελάσαμε μπα σε καλό σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> είχε βγεί το τροφοδοτικό απο το POE
> 
> 
> δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα πιο υπάκουο τροφοδοτικό ... να μην κάνει του κεφαλιού του ... !!



Εγώ θα έλεγα να βρουμε πρώτα μια καλύτερη οθόνη. Η 14αρα 1024χ768 *60Hz* που έχουν τώρα ειναι άθλια και πολύ κουραστικη.

Τους άφησα και το τηλέφωνο μου, αν χρειαστεί ξανα κατι να με πάρουν, αν και τους ειπα αν δε δουλεύει κάτι, να τσεκαρουν πρωτα απ'όλα τις πρίζες, γιατι όπως έχει πει και ενας σοφος: _"Τα πράγματα τείνουν να δουλεύουν καλύτερα όταν είναι στην πρίζα"_

----------


## lambrosk

Θα προσφέρω εγώ μια 15άρα οθόνη που δουλεύει στα 1024χ768, στα 75ΜΗz μόλις πάρω (λογικά μες το ΣΚ μια απο τον Β52)...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Να ρωτήσω ΑΝ έχουμε λειτουργικά πράγματα που αξίζει να προσφερθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στο Χαμογελο του παιδιού με ποιον θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε?
π.χ. εγω μπορεί να έχω κάποια παλιά αλλά φουλ λειτουργικά pc (για Ινετ Επεξεργασία κειμένου και email) τα οποία εκεί να πιάσουν τόπο, εκτυπωτές φουλ λειτουργικούς, οθόνες, κλπ...

----------


## papashark

> Να ρωτήσω ΑΝ έχουμε λειτουργικά πράγματα που αξίζει να προσφερθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στο Χαμογελο του παιδιού με ποιον θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε?
> π.χ. εγω μπορεί να έχω κάποια παλιά αλλά φουλ λειτουργικά pc (για Ινετ Επεξεργασία κειμένου και email) τα οποία εκεί να πιάσουν τόπο, εκτυπωτές φουλ λειτουργικούς, οθόνες, κλπ...


Σε γενικές γραμμές από όσο γνωρίζω, το Χαμόγελο για δικιά του χρήση έχει ψιλοφρέσκα πράγματα ή μιας γενιάς πίσω πράγματα (να είναι καλά οι τράπεζες που ξεσταρτάρουν), κάθε τόσο όμως μαζεύει πράγματα και τα χαρίζει σε οικογένειες με παιδιά που δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν μόνοι τους Η/Υ. Στείλε με λίγες λεπτομέριες μια λίστα με το τι έχεις σε εμένα ή στον smarag και θα την προωθήσουμε στον ΙΤ του Χαμόγελου (στον spyrbel).

----------

